# ¿Soltero = soledad? (+40)



## STF (23 Abr 2018)

¿Se pierden a los amigos poco a poco si te quedas soltero sobre todo a partir de los 35-40?

Ya se que nadie quiere hablar de esto y contar sus penas pero yo fui perdiendo a los amigos y al final nadie te llama ni por tu cumpleaños. Sin ninguna pelea ni nada, solo que ellos se fueron casando y teniendo hijos y ya no tienen interés y tu tampoco les llamas porque te han hecho mil feos.

Alguien +40 que esté solo, como lo llevais este tema, a mi se me hace muy duro.

un saludo


----------



## Lemavos (23 Abr 2018)

Pues cásate, ya verás como tú vida mejora.


----------



## esplendorgeometrico_borrado (23 Abr 2018)

Pon un anuncio: "Busco gente +40 para arrejuntar las pollas y os doy 50 Euros".


----------



## Gurney (23 Abr 2018)

Los que eran tus amigos lo eran porque teníais cosas en común: el barrio, el colegio, la catequesis, la clase de judo, el conservatorio, el instituto, la facultad, el gimnasio, etc.

La vida actual de padre de familia es demasiado absorbente para salir de ese bucle, y en general sólo se relacionan con otros carapadres, con los que comparten penas y eventuales borracheras si Charo no ve cuántas cervezas llevan. Envían porno a saco por whassap (para muchos son los únicos coños que ven durante meses).
Te envidian aunque no te lo digan, aunque ni siquiera algunos de ellos sean conscientes de ello. 

Pero ése no es el tema: tienes que encontrar nuevos amigos.
Algo complicado, la verdad.
Y es lo que te decía arriba: compartir intereses, experiencias, etc.


----------



## Ayios (23 Abr 2018)

Sí, se podría decir que esa es la edad límite. Unas cuantas personas conozco yo que se han casado o han tenido hijos a partir de los 40 y creo que en parte es por eso, porque llega un momento que se ven completamente solos y tienen que cambiar de vida a lo que ven en su entorno.


----------



## Saco de papas (23 Abr 2018)

Luego con la viogen vuelven todos, no te preocupes.


----------



## klingsor (23 Abr 2018)

Creo que sí, y además creo que es independiente del sexo.

Supongo que debería decir que no es malo, pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## D4sser (23 Abr 2018)

Esto es como chortinas a pelito en la ESO. Si no cataste en su día, si no te HARTASTE, ahora estás MUERTO. 

¿No findes locos con colegas? ¿Veranos eternos? ¿Primeras experiencias drogadictas? ¿Primeras vacaciones indepes de los padres?
Eso hay que vivirlo cuando aún eres un botarate, para que primen las SENSACIONES. Con la edad te vuelves calculador -si maduras- y hay muchas cosas que ya has hecho y pierden la "magia". 

¿Para qué cojones quieres tener _amigos_ con 40 años? :: :XX:


----------



## San Marco_borrado (23 Abr 2018)

Busca tu propia familia.


----------



## Ayios (23 Abr 2018)

Lo peor es si eres calvo. Yo de vez en cuando veo a algún +40 calvo andando solo por la calle o haciendo la compra en el supermercado y me entra una agonía existencial brutal.


----------



## Patoso (23 Abr 2018)

Lo único es asumirlo y punto. Amigos no hay, solo hijos de puta y las tias de esa edad sin hijos son oligofrénicas y más inestables que su puta madre, a las que tienen hijos ya sabes no?, porque si no sabes todavía puedes empeorar...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Abr 2018)

Lemavos dijo:


> Pues cásate, *ya verás como tú vida mejora*.


----------



## Maxinquaye (23 Abr 2018)

Con mas de cuarenta lo que tienes que hacer es tratar de conseguir un buen coche sea como sea.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (23 Abr 2018)

Aparte de jartarme a follar por mi cuenta, luego están los que regresan con el divorcio. Que se creen que van a recuperar el tiempo perdido de fiesta en fiesta. Y yo me apunto, claro, siempre que paguen ellos.


----------



## orbeo (23 Abr 2018)

Se te hará duro porque estarás tieso. Cómprate un descapotable de vividor follador o una Harley y las penas serán menos.

Amigos amigos difícil, pero conocidos para salir de vez en cuando para tomar algo por ahí es fácil hacer a poco que te apuntes a alguna actividad.

Puedes ir a clases de salsa con el resto de derroyidos, o algo mejor, academia de inglés cerca de la universidad (+ chortins que si vas a la típica academia de barrio mohosa).


----------



## comprador de afecto (23 Abr 2018)

D4sser dijo:


> Esto es como chortinas a pelito en la ESO. Si no cataste en su día, si no te HARTASTE, ahora estás MUERTO.
> 
> ¿No findes locos con colegas? ¿Veranos eternos? ¿Primeras experiencias drogadictas? ¿Primeras vacaciones indepes de los padres?
> Eso hay que vivirlo cuando aún eres un botarate, para que primen las SENSACIONES. Con la edad te vuelves calculador -si maduras- y hay muchas cosas que ya has hecho y pierden la "magia".
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo contigo...

---------- Post added 23-abr-2018 at 23:38 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Puedes ir a clases de salsa con el resto de derroyidos,



¿Y si no te gusta la salsa?.


----------



## Barspin (23 Abr 2018)

chindasvintus dijo:


> *Con 40 años lo único interesante que puedes hacer es intentar ganar pasta.*
> 
> Los amigos son una convención social, tíos que se juntan para no tener que salir solos a bares a ligar. En el momento en el que las posibilidades de ligar +40 se vuelven algo remotamente posible, la gente deja de llamarse y de salir. Te juntarás con gente esporádicamente para otras convenciones sociales, pero eso ya no son amigos, son conocidos.



Joder Rick,

T H I S


----------



## orbeo (23 Abr 2018)

comprador de afecto dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo contigo...
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-abr-2018 at 23:38 ----------
> 
> ...



Solo es un ejemplo, a mí tampoco me gusta.

Academia de idiomas, academia para aprender a tocar un instrumento, de pintura o arte, cualquier cosa relacionada que te guste, vas y poco a poco vas haciendo relación con la gente. 

Sales en bici? A poco que busques en foromtb seguro hay gente en similar situación para dar una vuelta por ahí.

No sé hay mil opciones. Ya digo, seguramente no harás amigos del alma pero para tomar algo de vez en cuando sí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Abr 2018)

esplendorgeometrico dijo:


> Pon un anuncio: "Busco gente +40 para arrejuntar las pollas y os doy 50 Euros".


----------



## Bill Gates (23 Abr 2018)

A los 40 tienes que haber superado la necesidad de aceptación de los demás y ascender a la autorrealización. Puedes hacer tu propia gente (hijos) o hacer algo grande que atraiga gente que te interese.


----------



## OYeah (24 Abr 2018)

Nada de lo que decis.

Antes habian clubs sociales donde se reunian los adultos sin sus mujeres (el bar para los pobres que solo sabian de futbol). Como ahora sois todos unos frikis timidos y no hay un duro para pagarse el Club, las conversaciones se tienen por aqui.

Pero lo que realmente une es tener un Goal comun. No solo las conversaciones hasta las 4 de la manyana, que tambien estan bien pero de las que uno se cansa, como cualquier otra actividad de las que habeis nombrado.

Se trata de un fin comun que os la ponga tiesa. No me refiero a marranadas con las mujeres como hacian la Manada, aunque por ahi van los tiros.

Se trata de crear algo junto con otros y jugarsela en ello. Que hayan viviencias fuertes, extremas, de poder perder mucho dinero o el fisico. De encontrarse en situaciones de riesgo o fuera de lugar que es donde bajamos la guardia y nos abrimos, nos dejamos de mascaras. Hasta lloramos, sin mariconadas.

Antes se iban a conquistar las americas o robar en algun pais perdido. Ahora yo a tanto depre solitario por aqui le propondria que se juntara con quien mejor le cayera del foro e hicera como hacen los juacker listos: robar.


Con un par de cojones. Robar. Coches, por ejemplo. Empezar a mandarse privados sobre la manera de abrir BMWs (parece bastante facil por lo que he oido) y venderlos por piezas. O meter chocolate en los bajos y para Ibiza a venderlo, nada de grandes cantidades pero lo suficiente para que haya riesgo.


O cosas legales pero con riesgo tambien. Comprar caravanas en Uk y venderlas en los campings a los gitanos, que tienen pasta. Legal pero hay que echarle huevos.



Eso os devolvera la vida. No es la edad, es la vida que nos han disenyado: una puta mierda para remeros.


----------



## Santon (24 Abr 2018)

Creo que ya lo han dicho pero sí...tu tienes una ventaja que los casados con hijos no tienen y es que puedes permitirte ciertas licencias que ellos no pueden.


Tienes el inconveniente de la soledad pero ganas la ventaja de la libertad.

Por otro lado algo curioso, ellos están inmersos en su carrera de la rata particular familiar y no son del todo conscientes del paso del tiempo...quizás sea un efecto del tener hijos y preocuparse por ellos, pierden la noción del espacio-tiempo, no ven que el reloj corre y que es su vida la que se agota, por muchos hijos que tengan van a morir, y no van a perpetuarse, los genes no son la consciencia, mientras un soltero no está inmerso en esa carrera, ve con claridad que hay que vivir lo que se pueda aquí y ahora.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Abr 2018)

Bill Gates dijo:


> A los 40 tienes que haber superado la necesidad de aceptación de los demás y ascender a la autorrealización. Puedes hacer tu propia gente (hijos) o hacer algo grande que atraiga gente que te interese.





Mejor resumido imposible.


----------



## cebollo (24 Abr 2018)

Mi experiencia es que el hombre casado se feminiza. Cuando digo que se feminiza me refiero a que se vuelve pasivo. Puede estar deseando quedar o reunirse con viejos amigos pero jamás va a llamar ni a proponer ni a organizar nada. Jamás va a dar el primer paso.

Su planteamiento es que el que tiene que llamar, moverse y llevar la iniciativa es el soltero que es que tiene más tiempo libre y libertad y menos compromisos. O quizá temen que si proponen algo van a parecer desesperados o que su matrimonio es un coñazo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Abr 2018)

cebollo dijo:


> Mi experiencia es que el hombre casado se feminiza. Cuando digo que se feminiza me refiero a que se vuelve pasivo. Puede estar deseando quedar o reunirse con viejos amigos pero jamás va a llamar ni a proponer ni a organizar nada. Jamás va a dar el primer paso.
> 
> Su planteamiento es que el que tiene que llamar, moverse y llevar la iniciativa es el soltero que es que tiene más tiempo libre y libertad y menos compromisos. O quizá temen que si proponen algo van a parecer desesperados o que su matrimonio es un coñazo.





Yo creo que es porque no quieren que se enfade "la jefa".


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (24 Abr 2018)

por eso la gente se apunta a Master chef


----------



## etsai (24 Abr 2018)

A mi me pasa más o menos lo contrario que a ti: 

Desde que soy un carapadre mi circulo de amistades y conocidos se ha ampliado considerablemente, siempre hay planes que hacer y eventos a los que ir (generalmente barbacoas, cumpleaños, con madres arregladitas jijiji). Incluso recuperé a la cuadrilla que hacía lustros que la tenía abandonada debido a que todos tuvimos hijos mas o menos al mismo tiempo. Otros, los menos, quedaron rezagados abrazando la soltería definitivamente.

Pero lo que añoro de verdad y tan sólo soy capaz de administrármelo a cuentagotas es* la soledad, el aburrimiento, la tranquilidad, el silencio*. Pasear por una ciudad sin rumbo y sin un objetivo claro, dejarme llevar e improvisar sobre la marcha. Tirarme en el sofá toda una tarde a hacer zapping, tomarme un café, ver una película mala,... esos pequeños placeres.

La soledad cuando es deseada es un paraíso, cuando es impuesta es el infierno.

En definitiva, el casado envidia al soltero, y el soltero envidia al casado. Y así será toda la puta vida.


----------



## otroyomismo (24 Abr 2018)

etsai dijo:


> (...)
> 
> Pero lo que añoro de verdad y tan sólo soy capaz de administrármelo a cuentagotas es la soledad, el aburrimiento, la tranquilidad, el silencio. Pasear por una ciudad sin rumbo y sin un objetivo claro, dejarme llevar e improvisar sobre la marcha. Tirarme en el sofá toda una tarde a hacer zapping, tomarme un café, ver una película mala,... esos pequeños placeres.
> 
> (...)



Tras mi ultima ¿relacion? he descubierto que lo anterior pesa mucho en mi forma de vivir la vida. Toda relacion requiere y exige sacrificios y compromisos que uno debe saber equilibrar en una balanza. Al final acaba resultando una actitud demasiado egoista pero es lo que hay: "no querer estar solo, no desearlo, pero solo saber vivir estando solo".

Menudo dilema


----------



## Marpozuelo (24 Abr 2018)

A mí también me ha ocurrido que en cuanto un amigo se echa pareja estable y ya no hablemos de si tiene hijos, se acaba el contacto con los amigos solteros.

Creo que probablemente las parejas les influyen para que dejen la relación con los amigos solteros porque en cierto modo nos ven como una amenaza. Y quizás sea real, porque muchos solteros seguimos yendo de putas mientras que los casados lo dejan por aquello de ser fiel. Y los casados temen caer en la tentación y sus mujeres si no lo saben directamente, lo intuyen.

Puedes abrazar tu soledad y disfrutarla. O bien irte al bar de la esquina donde siempre hay gente, o tener una afición que suponga contacto humano directo donde si no amigos al menos tendrás conocidos.

Si te sirve de consuelo a las mujeres y a los separados les pasa lo mismo. Conocí una por meetic que a veces más que a encontrar pareja iba a encontrar alguien con el quien salir por ahí. Y también se apuntaba a sitios de internet específicos para eso: hacer amigos.


----------



## Patoso (24 Abr 2018)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> Conocí una por meetic que a veces más que a encontrar pareja iba a encontrar alguien con el quien salir por ahí. Y también se apuntaba a sitios de internet específicos para eso: hacer amigos.



Yo estuve un par de años yendo a "grupos de amistad" de mi ciudad y no hay nada más demigrante, charos reventadas de la vida, oligofrénicos con problemas relacionales desde el instituto, cincuentones amargados con hijos haciendo el gilipollas borracho como con veinte y eran fotografiados y difundidos... un infierno

Gente de mierda, sociedad de mierda, al final solo no se esta tan mal.


----------



## Maxinquaye (24 Abr 2018)

etsai dijo:


> A mi me pasa más o menos lo contrario que a ti:
> 
> Desde que soy un carapadre mi circulo de amistades y conocidos se ha ampliado considerablemente, siempre hay planes que hacer y eventos a los que ir (generalmente barbacoas, cumpleaños, con madres arregladitas jijiji). Incluso recuperé a la cuadrilla que hacía lustros que la tenía abandonada debido a que todos tuvimos hijos mas o menos al mismo tiempo. Otros, los menos, quedaron rezagados abrazando la soltería definitivamente.
> 
> ...



Uno no sabe lo que tiene hasta que lo pierde.


----------



## Ayios (24 Abr 2018)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> Creo que probablemente las parejas les influyen para que dejen la relación con los amigos solteros porque en cierto modo nos ven como una amenaza. Y quizás sea real, porque muchos solteros seguimos yendo de putas mientras que los casados lo dejan por aquello de ser fiel. Y los casados temen caer en la tentación y sus mujeres si no lo saben directamente, lo intuyen.



Más que eso yo creo que son los propios hombres los que quieren cortar la relación porque al final cada vez tienen menos cosas en común con los solteros. Escuchas conversaciones de gente casada y mayormente sólo hablan de los hijos, de alguna reforma que han hecho en casa, de la matrícula del colegio, del instituto, de si nos vamos a ir de vacaciones con la familia a Torrevieja.... todos temas que a un soltero le resultan ajenos y un coñazo. Al final es difícil sostener una amistad hablando únicamente de fútbol.


----------



## Cormac (24 Abr 2018)

Es cierto que al tener un hijo se cambia de amistades. Durante el curso preparatorio para el parto mi mujer conoció a una chica y con los años como somos del mismo barrio quedamos las parejas y las crías que se conocen desde bebés. Del cole también tenemos relación con ellos.
Entre las actividades, el trabajo y todo eso casi no tenemos tiempo ni de follar, como para dedicarlo a los amigos que se han quedado sin hijos. Que por otra parte sólo hay uno.


----------



## Sr.nadie (24 Abr 2018)

STF dijo:


> ¿Se pierden a los amigos poco a poco si te quedas soltero sobre todo a partir de los 35-40?
> 
> Ya se que nadie quiere hablar de esto y contar sus penas pero yo fui perdiendo a los amigos y al final nadie te llama ni por tu cumpleaños. Sin ninguna pelea ni nada, solo que ellos se fueron casando y teniendo hijos y ya no tienen interés y tu tampoco les llamas porque te han hecho mil feos.
> 
> ...



Los que quedan son amigos,el resto son compañeros de juerga


----------



## D4sser (24 Abr 2018)

Arcuriano dijo:


> Yo estuve un par de años yendo a "grupos de amistad" de mi ciudad y no hay nada más demigrante, charos reventadas de la vida, oligofrénicos con problemas relacionales desde el instituto, cincuentones amargados con hijos haciendo el gilipollas borracho como con veinte y eran fotografiados y difundidos... un infierno
> 
> Gente de mierda, sociedad de mierda, al final solo no se esta tan mal.




:XX: :XX: :XX: Me pasaría por uno solo por ver la fauna ::


----------



## sepultada en guano (24 Abr 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Es cierto que al tener un hijo se cambia de amistades. Durante el curso preparatorio para el parto mi mujer conoció a una chica y con los años como somos del mismo barrio quedamos las parejas y las crías que se conocen desde bebés. Del cole también tenemos relación con ellos.
> Entre las actividades, el trabajo y todo eso casi no tenemos tiempo ni de follar, como para dedicarlo a los amigos que se han quedado sin hijos. Que por otra parte sólo hay uno.



Para follar siempre hay tiempo.
NO LO OLVIDES.
La estabilidad de tu pareja depende en gran parte de ello.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (24 Abr 2018)

Vengo de follarme a una milf después de clase en el centro cívico.

Hemos quedado después de clase para tomar la cervecita, su marido come fuera, y los niños están en el cole. Así que el aperitivo ha sido en su casa.

Es cada 15 días y en clase hay más. Solo somos 2 hombres y el otro está jubilado.

Me voy a echar la siesta en soledad, que a la tarde habrá que ir a tomar algo a alguna terracita (y a poco que insista, podría hasta echar otro).

Joder, qué macho soy ahora que soy viejuno y soltero, ostias.


----------



## sepultada en guano (24 Abr 2018)

Capitán.Furillo dijo:


> Vengo de follarme a una milf después de clase en el centro cívico.
> 
> Hemos quedado después de clase para tomar la cervecita, su marido come fuera, y los niños están en el cole. Así que el aperitivo ha sido en su casa.
> 
> ...



Me alegro por tu polvo.
Pero deduzco de tus horarios follativos que eres un vulgar parado.


----------



## Orisos (24 Abr 2018)

Que le den por el culo a las relaciones de pareja.Los solteros somos dioses...pero hay que saber montarselo bien.

Gracias al creador tuve la oportunidad de tener novias, para experimentar la puta mierda que es perder tu libertad a cambio de unos polvetes guarruzos.

¿Creeis que todos vuestros colegas y familiares no van a acabar solos con un 70% de divorcios anuales?

Aprended del tito Mickey Donovan(el padre de Ray Donovan).Coca y putas a los 70 años.::


----------



## ajrf (24 Abr 2018)

Veo el hilo, y espero no tener que pensar en ese dilema cuando llegue la cuarentena.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (24 Abr 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Me alegro por tu polvo.
> Pero deduzco de tus horarios follativos que eres un vulgar parado.



Parado, pero no vulgar. 
Ya gané dinero y no necesito trabajar. Me jubilé con 40.
Y reconozco que eso facilita las cosas. En todos los aspectos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (24 Abr 2018)

Capitán.Furillo dijo:


> Parado, pero no vulgar.
> Ya gané dinero y no necesito trabajar. Me jubilé con 40.
> Y reconozco que eso facilita las cosas. En todos los aspectos.



Gracias guapo.
Espero que hayas tenido un polvo *precioso*.


----------



## MarioBroh (24 Abr 2018)

Lemavos dijo:


> Pues cásate, ya verás como tú vida mejora.



Joder. El puto DIN!! en la pole más épico de la historia.


----------



## J-Z (24 Abr 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Es cierto que al tener un hijo se cambia de amistades. Durante el curso preparatorio para el parto mi mujer conoció a una chica y con los años como somos del mismo barrio quedamos las parejas y las crías que se conocen desde bebés. Del cole también tenemos relación con ellos.
> Entre las actividades, el trabajo y todo eso casi no tenemos tiempo ni de follar, como para dedicarlo a los amigos que se han quedado sin hijos. Que por otra parte sólo hay uno.



Carapadre betazo empujacarritos detectado, vaya muerte en vida que llevas hijo de puta, pero espera que falta el golpe final, un jenarito sano el pack de pagar el zulo más pasar paguita más ver come tu ex se folla a un moronegro al que tu hija llama papa más ver a tu hijita 4 días al mes en los que te tratará como a un mindundi que le pague sus caprichos :XX:

Lo oyes? ya queda menos TIC TAC TIC TAC


----------



## Bill Gates (24 Abr 2018)

Lo difícil es encontrar alguien que sea a ratos mas interesante que internet (nadie es siempre mas interesante que internet) ::


----------



## Galvani (24 Abr 2018)

food riots dijo:


> Cuando tienes hijos te alejas paulatinamente de la gente soltera porque los ves como unos quejicas.
> Estas tu follando poco, durmiendo nada, sin un duro y con una familia que sacar adelante y pretenden que uses tu poco tiempo libre en consolarles porque están deprimidos ::



Yo te digo que es al revés. Los casados como dice uno por aquí, quieren que queden con ellos y que les preparen planes. Eso cualquiera que haya quedado con gente casada lo sabe. 

¿Consolar un casado a alguien? Más bien es él el que viene llorando y tú lo dices. Los hijos, la mujer blabla... Yo por eso no quiero quedar con casados, que no tengo que servir de pañuelo a nadie ni hacerle planes para que se divierta.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2018 at 23:48 ----------




cebollo dijo:


> Mi experiencia es que el hombre casado se feminiza. Cuando digo que se feminiza me refiero a que se vuelve pasivo. Puede estar deseando quedar o reunirse con viejos amigos pero jamás va a llamar ni a proponer ni a organizar nada. Jamás va a dar el primer paso.
> 
> Su planteamiento es que el que tiene que llamar, moverse y llevar la iniciativa es el soltero que es que tiene más tiempo libre y libertad y menos compromisos. O quizá temen que si proponen algo van a parecer desesperados o que su matrimonio es un coñazo.



No. Lo que pasa es que se vuelve un puto egoísta muchas veces. Aunque también lo sería de soltero. Lo de estar liado siempre por los hijos, que se enfade la mujer blabla... 

Gilipolleces de gente egoísta que quieren que les divierta otro. Miran por su culo y envidian e intentan joder al soltero. La gente se cree con derecho a algo por tener hijos. Dicen que España no es lugar para tener hijos pero para no tenerlos tampoco. Presión social, más irpf etc.


----------



## Tons of Latunes (25 Abr 2018)

A mi me joden el rollo los "papis" porque parece que son los unicos "papis" del mundo.
Cuando quedo con gente que tiene hijos, parece que su mundo se resume a sus hijos, que entiendo que son lo mas importante para ellos pero no desconectan, tu quieres quedar con ellos, no con un coñazo de "papis", son monotema, cortan el rollo, todas las anecdotas son con niños...es bastante soporifero.


----------



## esbjerg (25 Abr 2018)

Ningún casado envidia a un soltero. Si acaso odian a su mujer pero pocos piden el divorcio por mucho que los maltraten. El casado por definición es el débil de la sociedad.


----------



## Saco de papas (25 Abr 2018)

Yo he tenido un montón de círculos de amigos y en cuanto se han casado han puesto pies en polvorosa.

Me jode porque no se suelen despedir desapareciendo, sino dando el máximo porculo. 

Me parece muy bien que te vaya genial, pero lo que no soporto es que te tomen por imbécil un tío que tiene un Opel Corsa de 5a mano, una hipoteca a 40 años en un secarral, y tiene que levantarse de la mesa comiendo para llevarle las llaves a su señora al trabajo, porque se le han olvidado dios sabe dónde.

Encima se casan con el primer orco que se les cruza en su vida para acabar follando una vez al mes.

No veas que plan de vida colega.


----------



## OYeah (25 Abr 2018)

El torete?


----------



## sepultada en guano (25 Abr 2018)

Guilty Gear dijo:


> ¿?¿?¿?¿? TU ERES MU TONTA.
> 
> Joder, ¿eres mujer?. ¿Crees en serio que la estabilidad de la pareja deviene del follar?
> 
> :: :bla: :XX: :XX:



*Evidentemente, eres mu tonto.
O no sabes de qué va la vida.
O ambas cosas, tal vez. *


----------



## etsai (25 Abr 2018)

Detecto mucha casadofobia/padrefobia en vuestros comentarios, es como si quisieseis que nos fuera mal por el mero hecho de haber dado el valiente, heroico y casi imprudente paso de formar una familia, obviando que vosotros provenís de una pareja que en su día hizo lo mismo. 

Yo no deseo mal a un soltero, no le odio y le deseo que le vaya bien en la vida y encuentre la felicidad. Solo o acompañado.

Pero no nos engañemos, tener hijos es el orden natural de las cosas y así ha sido durante miles de años. No tratéis de convencernos de lo contrario. Nuestra misma existencia lo confirma.

Es cierto, los casados y carapadres en general somos unos llorones, aprovechamos la mas minima ocasión para desahogarnos y muchas veces nos vemos incapaces desconectar de los hijos. Pero preguntadle a un padre que haría si fuese capaz de dar marcha atrás en el tiempo, no conocer a su mujer y sobre todo no engendrar nunca a su hijo. EL 99% os contestará que jamás haría tal cosa, su orden de prioridades ha cambiado y ese ser que ha creado es lo más importante en su insignificante mundo. 

Y dejad de idealizar la soltería porque yo no veo solteros felices en mi entorno precisamente. Viajan a países de mierda o salen a bailar con gente fea y solitaria como ellos, se machacan a correr y andar en bici gastándose miles de euros en cachivaches que no llenan su vacío interior en uan suerte de carrera de la rata sin fin, van a casa de mami a arrasar con la nevera y a que les lave la ropa, se hacen selfies en una terraza forzando al maximo la sonrisa y en el reflejo de sus gafas de sol atisbamos su soledad, se apuntan a sociedades gastronómicas, a catas de cerveza y vino y sus barrigas crecen y crecen sin parar, acuden a conciertos revival putapenicos, se tiñen las raíces que le recuerdan la larga vejez que les aguarda, etc...

No nos presentéis la soltería como el mundo ideal porque hace poco ha fallecido una tía soltera septuagenaria que vivía toda la vida en Valencia sin familia pero con amigos, que toda la vida ha hecho lo que le ha dado la puta gana pero cuyos últimos 15 años han sido una puta pesadilla. Y eso que tuvo la suerte de estar rodeada de buenos amigos, pero para sus sobrinos que viven a cientos de kilómetros ha sido un completo incordio hasta sus últimos días, y más allá.

Cambiad todo eso por piscinas de bolas, cumpleaños con gente a la que odias, viajes eternos con vomitona en el coche, fotos de perfil de familia sonriente con bronca diaria de puertas adentro, desesperación ante los berrinches y las noches en vela con fiebre, comidas de domingo en casa de los suegros, etc... y os encontrareis al mismo ser infeliz que he descrito más arriba. Sólo que un poco menos sólo y más atado.

En definitiva, que a nosotros nos espera la viogen, el divorcio, el nieto mulato, las broncas y el Xasara Picasso color nevera. Pero a vosotros os espera esto, y no es una afirmación atrevida, es una certeza:

Parricidio en Olite: Un hombre mata a sus padres y se suicida en Navarra | España | EL PAÍS

Hallan muerta a una mujer en una casa del barrio Vista Hermosa | EL UNIVERSAL - Cartagena


----------



## Galvani (25 Abr 2018)

etsai dijo:


> Detecto mucha casadofobia/padrefobia en vuestros comentarios, es como si quisieseis que nos fuera mal por el mero hecho de haber dado el valiente, heroico y casi imprudente paso de formar una familia, obviando que vosotros provenís de una pareja que en su día hizo lo mismo.
> 
> Yo no deseo mal a un soltero, no le odio y le deseo que le vaya bien en la vida y encuentre la felicidad. Solo o acompañado.
> 
> ...



Lo que hay es mucha crítica en la calle por parte de los padres. Si hay hilos de las Picasso etc. es porque hay gente harta de que se crean lo mejor del mundo por haber tenido hijos, que ha sido su decisión y es su responsabilidad. Hay muchos que tienen mucha jeta con el tema. 

El mundo se reduce a sus hijos y su mujer y a los demás que les den por culo. Yo ya te digo que no quiero salir con casados para ningún plan. Quieren todo hecho y te miran por encima del hombro así que se junten con otros igual y hablen de sus temas y se organicen ellos. 

Y respecto al orden natural de las cosas... Mira, como está el país no hay nada natural ya. Ni económico ni social. No se le debe nada a un casado con hijos.

Por otra parte no todos los solteros están siempre de viajecitos y follando. Diría que hay más derrochadores y caprichosos casados.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (25 Abr 2018)

etsai dijo:


> Detecto mucha casadofobia/padrefobia en vuestros comentarios, es como si quisieseis que nos fuera mal por el mero hecho de haber dado el valiente, heroico y casi imprudente paso de formar una familia, obviando que vosotros provenís de una pareja que en su día hizo lo mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Debo ser el único que ve como los matrimonios de su entorno se divorcian o separan. ¿O no?
[youtube]zOGe1j_-iuI[/youtube]
Hoy día tener hijos sólo te garantiza dormir en un cajero si a tu mujer le sale del papo. Olvídate que vayan a cuidarte o cambiarte el pañal.
Aumenta cifra de adultos mayores que dejan en asilos - Grupo Milenio


----------



## Orisos (25 Abr 2018)

food riots dijo:


> Cuando tienes hijos te alejas paulatinamente de la gente soltera porque los ves como unos quejicas.
> Estas tu follando poco, durmiendo nada, sin un duro y con una familia que sacar adelante y pretenden que uses tu poco tiempo libre en consolarles porque están deprimidos ::



¿Pero que coño deprimidos?

El que se deprime estando soltero se suicidaria estando casado.

Levantarte todas las mañanas sintiendote libre de hacer lo que te salga del rabo no tiene precio.La unica obligacion es ganarte el sustento(como todo ser en la creacion)y ya.

Os lo vuelvo a repetir:70% de divorcios anuales y 1.000.000 de tios viogenizados en España.

A un tio que no tiene cipotecas,ni hijos no lo pueden pillar por los huevos.Es libre de mandarlo todo a la mierda en cualquier momento,hacer la maleta y acabar aunque sea cazando serpientes en Camboya, como hace Rambo.

...Y la soledad se cura con la espiritualidad.Una vez que te das cuenta de que formas parte de un inmenso plan divino ya no hay miedo a estar solo ni a morir.


----------



## etsai (25 Abr 2018)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> Debo ser el único que ve como los matrimonios de su entorno se divorcian o separan. ¿O no?
> [youtube]zOGe1j_-iuI[/youtube]
> Hoy día tener hijos sólo te garantiza dormir en un cajero si a tu mujer le sale del papo. Olvídate que vayan a cuidarte o cambiarte el pañal.
> Aumenta cifra de adultos mayores que dejan en asilos - Grupo Milenio



Te repito que tenéis razón, casarse y tener hijos es el comprar 9 boletos de una rifa de 10 para que te toque la infidelidad y la ruina. ¿Acaso lo discuto?

Pero que no hacerlo también te garantiza un futuro muy largo de soledad en el que no le va a importar una mierda a nadie si vives o mueres detrás de la puerta con tal de que cumplas con tus obligaciones (€€€). Tienes 10 boletos de 10 para acabar en la mierda y que no le importe a nadie.

Que lo he visto con mis propios ojos, coño. Que se muera ya la tía y acabemos ya con el trámite que esto es un incordio, un gasto y un quebradero de cabeza. Cero lágrimas, que acabe pronto y sigamos con nuestras vidas repartiéndonos el paupérrimo botín.

Os recomiendo que veáis la película *COCO* (Pixar, 2017) y reflexionéis sobre la importancia de la familia, el legado cultural, y lo que nos va a suceder por no garantizar ni siquiera nuestro reemplazo demográfico.







¿Espiritualidad? Algunos habláis ya como una menopausica derroida.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Abr 2018)

etsai dijo:


> Te repito que tenéis razón, casarse y tener hijos es el comprar 9 boletos de una rifa de 10 para que te toque la infidelidad y la ruina. ¿Acaso lo discuto?
> 
> *Pero que no hacerlo también te garantiza un futuro muy largo de soledad en el que no le va a importar una mierda a nadie si vives o mueres detrás de la puerta con tal de que cumplas con tus obligaciones (€€€). Tienes 10 boletos de 10 para acabar en la mierda y que no le importe a nadie.
> 
> ...





Hay muchos padres de familia numerosa en el asilo, y con hijos esperando a ver si se mueren para cobrar la herencia.

Por no hablar de los hijos que por X razones no quieren saber nada de sus padres en vida por no haber entendimiento entre ellos.

Lo único que hay que tener claro en esta vida es que todo es una lotería, y que cada uno sobrelleve lo mejor que pueda su efímero paso por este mundo, y que no juzgue a los demás pues "yo, soy yo y mis circunstancias".


----------



## Saco de papas (25 Abr 2018)

Yo no digo que estar emparejado o tener hijos sea malo, sólo digo que no me comportaría como un casado con hijos.

Muchos de los que se comportan así, es decir, se casan y desaparecen, lo hacen porque nunca les han venido mal dadas.

Se creen que porque les va bien, les va a seguir yendo bien. Es lo que en baloncesto se llama el síndrome de la mano caliente.

El día que les vaya mal, entonces vienen los dramones, las viogenes y demás historias.

Hay que ser muy necio para creer que siempre te va a ir bien en pareja porque tú lo vales.

Las relaciones sociales y el respeto hacia los amigos hay que cuidarlos aunque sea mínimamente o de fachada. Porque lo único que me estás diciendo con tu actitud de yo lo tengo todo y tú no tienes nada, es lo tonto que eres.


----------



## Kovaliov (25 Abr 2018)

Solo los espíritus superiores tienen amigos.

Lo demás es otra cosa.


----------



## etsai (25 Abr 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Solo los espíritus superiores tienen amigos.
> 
> Lo demás es otra cosa.



Sólo cuando uno tiene verdaderos problemas económicos o de salud sabe si tiene verdaderos amigos o no. 

No idealicéis la amistad que ya he visto a unos cuantos desaparecer de la vida de un enfermo porque _*'ejque no me gusta verle así, prefiero recordar como era'*_. 

Una actitud cobarde e hipócrita como pocas.


----------



## _Suso_ (25 Abr 2018)

Lemavos dijo:


> Pues yo conozco 2 calvos de casi 40 que ligan y follan con facilidad. Hijos de p....



Coño, normal, porque son geneticamente superiores


----------



## bladu (25 Abr 2018)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> A mí también me ha ocurrido que en cuanto un amigo se echa pareja estable y ya no hablemos de si tiene hijos, se acaba el contacto con los amigos solteros.
> 
> *Creo que probablemente las parejas les influyen para que dejen la relación con los amigos solteros porque en cierto modo nos ven como una amenaza. Y quizás sea real, porque muchos solteros seguimos yendo de putas mientras que los casados lo dejan por aquello de ser fiel*. Y los casados temen caer en la tentación y sus mujeres si no lo saben directamente, lo intuyen.
> 
> ...



Eso pasa mas veces ( bastante mas veces) de las que pensamos, por culpa de calidad del grupo de amigos de susodicho, que salen con ellos no porque sienta que son sus amigos y se lo pase bien con ellos, sino por no quedarse solo. Sentirte rodeado pero solo, es peor que estar solo de verdad, fisicamente me refiero.

Lo que pasa es que es tipico comentario en que se le echa la culpa a la contraparte, no quedar mal con los "amigos", y le hagan el vacio definitivo, sobre todo si luego corta con la chica.

Admitamoslo hay que gente que no esta preparada para escuchar las verdades del barquero...

---------- Post added 25-abr-2018 at 13:33 ----------




etsai dijo:


> Cambiad todo eso por piscinas de bolas, cumpleaños con gente a la que odias, viajes eternos con vomitona en el coche, fotos de perfil de familia sonriente con bronca diaria de puertas adentro, desesperación ante los berrinches y las noches en vela con fiebre, comidas de domingo en casa de los suegros, etc... y os encontrareis al mismo ser infeliz que he descrito más arriba. Sólo que un poco menos sólo y más atado.
> 
> En definitiva, que a nosotros nos espera la viogen, el divorcio, el nieto mulato, las broncas y el Xasara Picasso color nevera. Pero a vosotros os espera esto, y no es una afirmación atrevida, es una certeza:
> 
> ...



De acuerdo con usted en general, 


El + del 60% de las parejas casadas / arrejuntadas enun plazo 10 años acaban separadas.

Cuando hablas de a nosotros nos espera la viogen, divorcio, como ya ha pasado como argumento facilon o "asumido" se puede llegar hasta hacer "chanza" de ello, , pero no se hasta que punto se asume las consecuencias de estar viogenizado o separado.

La certeza, es que tambien hay maridos o parejas que matan a sus esposas / suegras, y que les da tiempo a dar fuego al piso, y tirarse de un 8º piso ( semana pasada en Vitoria). Los casos de violencia se dan mas entre casados, que entre solteros contra ascendentes.

Lo de estar menos solo, pues depende, supongo que la gente se divorcia, porque se siente mas sola / peor, estando junta que separada. Ese debe ser uno de los principales motivos.

Y lo de que cargas que pueden producir ti@s solteros, sin acritud, pues que quiere que le diga, 


No se en el caso de su familia, pero mucH@s se quejaran clamando al cielo ( tambien es cierto, que para quedar de manera honorable en un foro, lo mas facil es decir que eso no ocurren en nuestra familia, porque nosotros no somos asi), pero cuando muere, los pesados son ellos, para dando vueltas para ver si les ha dejado en el testamento. Y eso si antes no han removido Roma con Santiago, para comerle la cabeza o hacerle firmar algun papel, en el que el sobrino espabilado queda como heredero universal. 

Eso esta a la orden del día.


No existe el regimen especial, y es mas incluso de le diria que no existe la contraparte perfecto, o amor perfecto, porque mucha gente por ejemplo se autoengaña que amor, es resolver las carencias emocionales de la contraparte. Cuando realmente es un ten o con ten. Y nadie puede a dar la otra persona ( aunque quiera), lo uno mismo no tiene.

La felicidad ( no el subidon), te la da un estado espiritual superior que transciende al estado de soltero, casado o con hijos. Y si, ya se ahora muchos me tiraran piedras, pero me refiero a la religion en concreto a cristiana/ catolica. Cierto es tambien que llegar a ese estado es facil de soltero que casado casado con hijos, porque el casado suele tener la mente mas ocupada en mil asuntos.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2018 at 13:49 ----------




etsai dijo:


> Te repito que tenéis razón, casarse y tener hijos es el comprar 9 boletos de una rifa de 10 para que te toque la infidelidad y la ruina. ¿Acaso lo discuto?
> 
> Pero que no hacerlo también te garantiza un futuro muy largo de soledad en el que no le va a importar una mierda a nadie si vives o mueres detrás de la puerta con tal de que cumplas con tus obligaciones (€€€). Tienes 10 boletos de 10 para acabar en la mierda y que no le importe a nadie.
> 
> ...



Muchos de esos separados, con niños pequeños tambien deben de sufrir lo suyo , por no poderles ver lo suficiente ( si ha sido de manera injusta), y tener que soportar que sea mas padre el futuro novio de mami, antes que el propio. Para que cuando tengan hijos con ella, se vean relegados a ser los hijastros, en detrimento de los otros.

Bueno, coñazo de tia, y pauperrino botin, pero os lo habeis repartido.

Un consejo, guardaos de esa actitud deleznable, porque lo si los pequeños lo ven, el dia de mañana si ellos estan viviendo en otro pais, y vosotros envejecidos en este pueden llegar a pensar lo mismo de vosotros. Porque es lo que han visto todo la vida.

La manera de quedar como señores (y no de hipocritas) delante de vuestra tia hubiera sido, eres una carga tia, estamos muy lejos de ti, con muchas ocupaciones, viviste como quisiste, se consecuente con tu estilo de vida, mira por ti, y gastate todo el dinero que tengas en una residencia, sin mirar por nosotros.

Me parece muy pueril y corto de entenderas el argumento: ¿Es que para hablar de espiritualidad hay ser una menopausica derroida? . Acaso es valido el argumento de : ¿ si eres ateo, eres fan de Stalin?. A donde te crees que vas cuando se te acaba el tiempo de vida ( 1 o 30 años), hayas visto crecer tus proyectos mundanos, o te haya dicho la vida que no. 

Negar lo que hay mas alla, es que plantear que tu jefe no vive una casa, porque como todavia no has estado en ella y no la has visto, no puedes afirmar que tenga casa.

Lo que va a suceder muchos ya lo tenemos archidescrito en este foro, y a estas alturas, da igual que los casados tengan 3 hijos mas o menos, porque el partido ya esta perdido a estas alturas. Incluido para los casados que traen hijos con la futil ilusion de rebertirlo.


----------



## OYeah (25 Abr 2018)

Etsai, te estoy leyendo pero he tenido que parar.


Te creia inteligente. Y estas mezclando churras con merinas.



Hay otros caminos. Como me expreso mal y las teorias se las lleva el viento, suelo recurrir a terminos o peliculas, algo directo y si es posible visual para hacer entender lo que quiero decir. Y en este caso esta claro:

Gran Torino.



Gran Torino - Trailer - YouTube

Vuelve a verla. Verás como ése anciano abandonado por su familia (y su pais!) encuentra en unos inmigrantes (solo unos, muy concretos, a los otros cera, como a los propios negratas autóctonos) el calor que le falta para seguir dando caña.


Debes encontrar tu tribu, tu gente, y amar algo, a alguien, sea una niña y un niño buenos en terreno hostil por su propia gente sea salvar las ballenas. Te daré otra pelicula sobre como se puede vivir sin familia, pero no sin amar algo-alguien:

Rams, El Valle de los Carneros.



Pero respeto tu decisión, sacrificar toda tu existencia por la descendencia ha sido la tónica general en la Humanidad.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2018 at 12:59 ----------

Ah, otra pelicula muy buena sobre como cargar las pilas sin ser padre, es Man on Fire.

Man On Fire (2004) - Trailer - YouTube


----------



## sepultada en guano (25 Abr 2018)

etsai dijo:


> Detecto mucha casadofobia/padrefobia en vuestros comentarios, es como si quisieseis que nos fuera mal por el mero hecho de haber dado el valiente, heroico y casi imprudente paso de formar una familia, obviando que vosotros provenís de una pareja que en su día hizo lo mismo.
> 
> Yo no deseo mal a un soltero, no le odio y le deseo que le vaya bien en la vida y encuentre la felicidad. Solo o acompañado.
> 
> ...



¡Sin tópicos!!


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Abr 2018)

OYeah dijo:


> Etsai, te estoy leyendo pero he tenido que parar.
> 
> 
> Te creia inteligente. Y estas mezclando churras con merinas.
> ...



la original:

Man On Fire Trailer 1987 - YouTube


----------



## OYeah (25 Abr 2018)

Se me habia olvidado la mejor quizás en este asunto: Breaking Bad.

No entiendo como se me puede haber pasado porque en esa seri está todo.


Spoiler:


Al final, cuando la mujer le pide que no diga que ha hecho todo eso por la familia, él lo reconoce, no era por la familia sino por él, porque hay una parte nuestra que es intransferible y no es bueno sacrificar ni siquiera por tu hijo, menos aun por tu mujer. Es lo que nos mantiene en pie como seres humanos.


----------



## kalapa (25 Abr 2018)

STF dijo:


> ¿Se pierden a los amigos poco a poco si te quedas soltero sobre todo a partir de los 35-40?
> 
> Ya se que nadie quiere hablar de esto y contar sus penas pero yo fui perdiendo a los amigos y al final nadie te llama ni por tu cumpleaños. Sin ninguna pelea ni nada, solo que ellos se fueron casando y teniendo hijos y ya no tienen interés y tu tampoco les llamas porque te han hecho mil feos.
> 
> ...



No, van volviendo los divorciados, tranquilo.


----------



## bladu (25 Abr 2018)

¿Y aceptais a la gente que os ha dado la espalda, sin volver a saber nada ellos, por una chica, sin mas motivo que ese, una vez corta con ella?


----------



## sepultada en guano (25 Abr 2018)

bladu dijo:


> ¿Y aceptais a la gente que os ha dado la espalda, sin volver a saber nada ellos, por una chica, sin mas motivo que ese, una vez corta con ella?



No creo que pase mucho.
Porque cuando ese vuelva, quizá tu ya eres otra persona.
Y no tenéis nada en común.


----------



## 2 años (25 Abr 2018)

Warren dijo:


> jaja. me reído... cuanta razón... yo tengo un par de amigos (solteros) de los que me he ido alejando por esto mismo... teniendo yo una empresa, una familia, y mil cosas tengo más tiempo que ellos, que están siempre con mil mierdas inútiles propias de quinceañeros, o de prejubilados.



Eso que dices es importante.
Una de las razones que argumentan para quedarte soltero y no tener hijos es tener tiempo para tus cosas.

Pues joder te aseguro que desde que he tenido hijos he hecho más de mis cosas que nunca. Te vuelves un Superman, más organizado, y al final sacas tiempo.

Luego hablo con mis compañeros jóvenes y no hacen nada, ver series, planificar viajes de cuatro días para luego poder meter baza en la típica conversación de, pues a mi la plaza esa me parecio pequeña pero muy mona... y ya, se acabo, bueno repitiendo las mismas noches de marcha de toda la vida mientras pueden.

Respecto a la vida social yo la mínima posible, pero eso es una cuestión personal.

Es cierto que el sistema la sociedad etc hoy en día te lo pone muy cuesta arriba para sacar adelante una relación de pareja y una familia, pero merece la pena. Y si sale mal...y vuelves a la soltería, pues oye, en eso estabas al principio.

A veces os leo y parece que a todo lo que aspirais en la vida es que el tiempo se congele y no tener jamás ni un problema ni una alegría ni nada, a que todo sea seguro, para siempre, y lo más plano y repititivo posible y la vida no es así.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Abr 2018)

2 años dijo:


> Eso que dices es importante.
> Una de las razones que argumentan para quedarte soltero y no tener hijos es tener tiempo para tus cosas.
> 
> Pues joder te aseguro que desde que he tenido hijos he hecho más de mis cosas que nunca. Te vuelves un Superman, más organizado, y al final sacas tiempo.
> ...




Lo del espolio económico ya si eso lo comentamos otro día. Y el no poder ver a tus hijos. Hilillos de plastilina sin importancia.


----------



## Oreo (25 Abr 2018)

Yo creo que todo es natural y lógico. Soltero en latín significa solitario, aislado. Ha sido así siempre. El soltero se queda solo.

*soltero, ra*
_Del lat. solitarius 'solitario, aislado'._

1. adj. Que no se ha casado. U. t. c. s.

2. adj. p. us. Suelto o libre.


----------



## Sr.nadie (25 Abr 2018)

Oreo dijo:


> Yo creo que todo es natural y lógico. Soltero en latín significa solitario, aislado. Ha sido así siempre. El soltero se queda solo.
> 
> *soltero, ra*
> _Del lat. solitarius 'solitario, aislado'._
> ...



Libre,no solo


----------



## Galvani (27 Abr 2018)

Warren dijo:


> jaja. me reído... cuanta razón... yo tengo un par de amigos (solteros) de los que me he ido alejando por esto mismo... teniendo yo una empresa, una familia, y mil cosas tengo más tiempo que ellos, que están siempre con mil mierdas inútiles propias de quinceañeros, o de prejubilados.



Una mierda. Tú te has alejado porque vas a lo tuyo y mientras no te quedes sin planes o sin gente con la que hablar y hacer cosas te importan una mierda esos amigos. 

Mira, que todos conocemos el típico casado que cuando se queda solo (su mujer no está) anda mendigando compañía. Los casados con hijos son monotemáticos. Sus hijos, su mujer, sus viajes y fútbol. No sé qué coño hacen en sus ratos libres, pero cuando hablan sólo es de eso o de tener que hacer chapuzas en su casa. 

Además critican mucho al soltero. Que se relacionen entre ellos que no estamos para aguantarles.


----------



## bladu (27 Abr 2018)

Los españoles se sienten solos | sociedad | EL MUNDO


4 millones de españoles no les queda mas remedio que vivir en soledad, (aunque no la quieran).

Ya es una epidemia. 

Cada año va a haber más muertes que se descubren por el olor en la escalera de vecinos.


----------



## Ryder (21 Ene 2019)

lo importante es estar bien y feliz, sea cual sea tu estado civil


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (21 Ene 2019)

Una vez alguien me dijo: ¿necesitas amigos? vete al bosque a ver si estan

Y SI NO TE COMPRAS UN PERRO. HIJO DE PVTA

---------- Post added 21-ene-2019 at 13:42 ----------




bladu dijo:


> Los españoles se sienten solos | sociedad | EL MUNDO
> 
> 
> 4 millones de españoles no les queda mas remedio que vivir en soledad, (aunque no la quieran).
> ...



espera joder creo que voy a llorar.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (21 Ene 2019)

Es exactamente así. Con los amigos vas perdiendo el contacto a partir de los 30. Algunos forman familias, otros se van a otro sitio a vivir, y como mucho te juntas con alguno que está en tu misma situación.

A los 30 o te hechas novia, o asumes la soledad. Lo de irte a vivir con alguien no lo acabo de ver tal cual están hoy las cosas. Tienes mucho que perder, y muy poco que ganar. Si tienes una relación buena, es cuestión de tiempo que empiece a deteriorarse y se convierta en un infierno en el cual, tu vas a perderlo todo.Además ella llegará un día, sin avisar, y te digá que ya no quiere estar contigo....y parecerá como si no la conocieses de nada.


----------



## atasco (21 Ene 2019)

Apartir de los 40 empieza la segunda juventud


----------



## Chapapote1 (21 Ene 2019)

Es malo ambas cosas. La mayoría de solterones que he visto lo pasan mal. No me refiero teniendo 40 años, sino pasando de 50 años. Es decir en tiempo de prejubilarse.

Uno vivía de puta madre porque era funcivago y se cuidaba la ostia. Se llegó hasta pinchar esteroides para follarse a jovencitas. Y lo conseguía. Pero éste era divorciado con un hijo. 

Al jubilarse le pasó factura el exceso de querer vivir siempre siendo joven. El resto al pasar los 50 años son unos derroidos. Se meten en el alcohol o drogas. Su única forma de sociabilizar es yendo al bar a beber y ver conocidos. Porque amigos como tal no tienen.

Son gente rara con unas manías que en su día estarían en un psiquiátrico. El problema es que llega un momento que mucha gente soltera ya no ve un fin o una meta. Se dedican a currar para subsistir, dejando pasar los días hasta su muerte. Tenía un vecino que tenía la misma rutina siempre cada día. Así durante años. Cuando tenía vacaciones pasaba el tiempo libre durmiendo. Sin hacer nada diferente.

Otro que se le murió la madre y era alguien de "prestigio", se echó del todo a la bebida con movidas raras que hacía en su casa. Hace poco el dio un ictus y se fue a vivir con el hermano creo.

El otro se fue a vivir con la hermana porque le dio una angina de pecho y le dio el canguelo de morirse solo.

Las mujeres solteronas también lo llevan mal. Pero éstas en estos días al menos han podido disfrutar del carpe diem en esta sociedad. No así los hombres que rara vez han podido cumplir sus sueños o deseos.

En mi opinión ambas cosas son malas. Estar con una bigotuda con miedo a la viogen y no teniendo un chavo para caprichos y que tu vida sea ser el mandado con tal de tener los críos y un polvo al mes con suerte. Todo esto se va a la mierda con el divorcio.

La otra opción es ser soltero para llegar a una edad en la que te rindes y empieza la derroición extrema.

¿Cómo se puede llevar mejor ambas situaciones?. En el primer caso viviendo más desahogados y que ambos se quieran con locura a pesar de los años. Lo que sería una familia feliz de libro. Esto podría darse más en pueblos donde ella puede cuidar de los críos y el con suerte tener u trabajo que le haga tener más tiempo libre y menos deudas.

Lo segundo es crearte un nombre. Que la gente te recuerde y no pases desapercibido. Tener a amigos, follaamigas, etc..... Esto sería más fácil de realizar siendo alguien de éxito o con dinero para hacer amistades en ciertos clubs selectos.

Que te coma la soledad porque quieres, pues no está mal. El fallo es cuando ésta te coma y ves que es para siempre.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (21 Ene 2019)

Os cuento mi caso. 34 años y lo he dejado con mi ex hace poco, la razon dos amigas suyas se acaban de divorciar y ella decidio que tenia que empezar a salir con ellas los fines de semana hasta las 7 de la mañana. A la 5 vez que salio y despues de advertírselo la mande a tomar por culo. Como no tengo crios ni hipoteca me puedo permitir esos lujos, el resto de maridos tienen que tragar con cuernos por miedo a viogen.
El caso que me apetecia meterme un par de borracheras para airearme empiezo a llamar a mis colegas y tal. 
Bien hay dos tipos.
Los empujacarritos. Esos ya son fantasmas, les ves una vez al año a lo sumo. Si insistes consigues tomarte una cerveza con ellos el sabado a mediodia y cuando vas a pedir la segunda ya te dicen no no me voy que si no la jefa... 
Lamentable, es poco.
Los solteros. 
De estos estan los que ya directamente han tirado la toalla y se quedan en casa jugando a la play. Se han vuelto raros y uraños.
Los que salen, pero siguen haciendo lo mismo que hace 15 años. Los mismos sitios, las mismas tias que nunca se follaran, penoso.
Ese es el panorama.
Mientras las tias salen hasta los 40 tienen mil babosos detras y si no se bajan tinder y se pueden follar a mil tios.
Esa es la realidad.
Y la alternativa es la carrera de la rata. Gimnasio, camisas caras, peinados de moda, fardar de gilipolleces para pelearte con otros 10 idiotas por una treintañera neurotica y con dos larvas el sabado noche.


----------



## ¿Qué? (21 Ene 2019)

A partir de cierta edad un hombre ya no tiene amigos, solo enemigos.


----------



## eloy_85 (21 Ene 2019)

el riesgo viogen es grande y va a ir a más. 
Verte con 40 años sin techo y teniendo que soltar el 40% de tu patrimonio a la que te ha quitado la casa y los hijos es una situación como para plantearse todo

Si se tiene el suficiente poder adquisitivo y la salud, desde luego que hasta los 50 y pico tienes coba para vivir, eso si teniendo que ir acomodando tu circulo social cada x años porque como bien se ha dicho la gente tiende al aislamiento familiar hasta que le cornean o viogenizan


----------



## golden graham (21 Ene 2019)

eloy_85 dijo:


> el riesgo viogen es grande y va a ir a más.
> Verte con 40 años sin techo y teniendo que soltar el 40% de tu patrimonio a la que te ha quitado la casa y los hijos es una situación como para plantearse todo
> 
> Si se tiene el suficiente poder adquisitivo y la salud, desde luego que hasta los 50 y pico tienes coba para vivir, eso si teniendo que ir acomodando tu circulo social cada x años porque como bien se ha dicho la gente tiende al aislamiento familiar hasta que le cornean o viogenizan



Ten claro que sobre todo en grandes ciudades los tios tragan con cuernos, porque imaginate la alternativa es que de tu sueldo te queden 800 o 900 euros al mes y ponte a vivir en Madrid con eso. Imposible.
Asi que si a la empoderada le da por emputecerse y salir con sus amigas tu a callar y a quedarte el sabado con el crio.


----------



## J-Z (21 Ene 2019)

Oreo dijo:


> Yo creo que todo es natural y lógico. Soltero en latín significa solitario, aislado. Ha sido así siempre. El soltero se queda solo.
> 
> *soltero, ra*
> _Del lat. solitarius 'solitario, aislado'._
> ...



libre subnormal, ni sabes lo que es eso, ni lo sabeis ni tu ni uno de los VOTONTOS come pollas que legitimais feminazismo 350 diputados


----------



## Orisos (21 Ene 2019)

¿Qué? dijo:


> A partir de cierta edad un hombre ya no tiene amigos, solo enemigos.



Si no teneis amigos es porque os habeis vuelta asociales y marginados.Yo rozo los 40 y sigo creando amistades nuevas con tan solo bajar a bar Paco a tomarme una copichuela o en el curro.

Los amigos de cuando era un chortino los sigo manteniendo y de vez en cuando quedamos para tomarnos algo.Unos casados con hijos,otros divorciados...y alguno que otro que de vez en cuando pisa el talego por sus trapicheos.::

Hasta sigo yendo a quedadas con los antiguos compañeros del colegio.

Lo importante es no ser un endogamo(muy de gente del norte y de los pueblos mesetarios)y abrirse a la gente para que ellos tambien puedan abrirse a ti.


----------



## eck (21 Ene 2019)

Orisos dijo:


> Si no teneis amigos es porque os habeis vuelta asociales y marginados.Yo rozo los 40 y sigo creando amistades nuevas con tan solo bajar a bar Paco a tomarme una copichuela o en el curro.
> 
> Los amigos de cuando era un chortino los sigo manteniendo y de vez en cuando quedamos para tomarnos algo.Unos casados con hijos,otros divorciados...y alguno que otro que de vez en cuando pisa el talego por sus trapicheos.::
> 
> ...



Y tan cierto. No sabes lo difícil que es hacer amigos en Castilla profunda, parece que naces con un lote asignado y de ahí no te mueves. Uno puede tener inteligencia social y saber moverse, pero si la otra parte no está por la labor por tener el cupo de amigos "lleno", mal vamos. 

Además, y termino, el tribalismo es atroz. Si eres de un grupito de amigos, *perteneces a él*, no intentes quedar con otros.


----------



## Patoso (21 Ene 2019)

Pero que coño amigos, estáis de coña?. A partir de los 40 cada vez eras más consciente de tu soledad pero cada vez te importa menos, cuando eres más joven eso te preocupa pero cuando ya sabes que esta el pescado vendido y que si quieres tienes que comer mierda de gente lo mejor es reconciliarte contigo mismo y preparar la recta final hasta la muerte, mientras tanto en ese tiempo pues haz lo que te guste o lo que menos te disguste...


----------



## Hattori (21 Ene 2019)

No es natural, de toda la vida la gente se ha casado y tenido hijos entre los 18 y los 30, y ya del tirón a la tumba sin estar nunca solos.

Esta epidemia de soledad causada por las mujeres está siendo algo nuevo y probablemente devastador. De hecho, la sociedad occidental se ha ido a tomar por culo completamente y hasta ha perdido la capacidad de defenderse.

La mayoría de la gente se casa y tiene hijos con parejas por las que no siente atracción, solo por evitar la soltería y no tener hijos. El 95% de las parejas son falsas, pero antes aguantaban y ahora no.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Ene 2019)

Hattori dijo:


> No es natural, de toda la vida la gente se ha casado y tenido hijos entre los 18 y los 30, y ya del tirón a la tumba sin estar nunca solos.
> 
> *Esta epidemia de soledad causada por las mujeres está siendo algo nuevo y probablemente devastador. De hecho, la sociedad occidental se ha ido a tomar por culo completamente y hasta ha perdido la capacidad de defenderse.
> *
> La mayoría de la gente se casa y tiene hijos con parejas por las que no siente atracción, solo por evitar la soltería y no tener hijos. El 95% de las parejas son falsas, pero antes aguantaban y ahora no.





Poco más hay que añadir.


----------



## Ayios (21 Ene 2019)

Hattori dijo:


> La mayoría de la gente se casa y tiene hijos con parejas por las que no siente atracción, solo por evitar la soltería y no tener hijos. El 95% de las parejas son falsas, pero antes aguantaban y ahora no.



Esto es muy cierto. A poco que analices a la gente te das cuenta que la mayoría están emparejados simplemente para no estar solos y al final han acabado con la que les hizo un poco de caso cuando llamaba el reloj biológico. Eso de las parejas de cuento de hadas que se conocen en el instituto y están juntos hasta que se mueren ya no existe.


----------



## kenny220 (21 Ene 2019)

mientras calopez mantenga el servidor abierto, los solteros tendrán su ración de socialización.

Y por otra parte, calopez donde coño anda veteranos? que te lo cargaste con lo de la manada y no ha vuelto.


----------



## impedancia (21 Ene 2019)

Yo estoy felizmente divorciado con una soledad buscada. 

A veces tu mente tiene picos, como cualquier ser humano de sentirte acompañado.

Pero me llegan imagenes de cuando estuve casado y se me pasa.]


----------



## Jsn (22 Ene 2019)

kenny220 dijo:


> Y por otra parte, calopez donde coño anda veteranos? que te lo cargaste con lo de la manada y no ha vuelto.



Copie y pegue el enlace. 

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/veteranos/


----------



## Hattori (22 Ene 2019)

impedancia dijo:


> Yo estoy felizmente divorciado con una soledad buscada.
> 
> A veces tu mente tiene picos, como cualquier ser humano de sentirte acompañado.
> 
> Pero me llegan imagenes de cuando estuve casado y se me pasa.]



¿Qué sentías cuando estabas casado exactamente?


----------



## impedancia (22 Ene 2019)

Hattori dijo:


> ¿Qué sentías cuando estabas casado exactamente?



Vulnerabilidad, angustia y frustración.


----------



## dabrute (22 Ene 2019)

STF dijo:


> ¿Se pierden a los amigos poco a poco si te quedas soltero sobre todo a partir de los 35-40?
> 
> Ya se que nadie quiere hablar de esto y contar sus penas pero yo fui perdiendo a los amigos y al final nadie te llama ni por tu cumpleaños. Sin ninguna pelea ni nada, solo que ellos se fueron casando y teniendo hijos y ya no tienen interés y tu tampoco les llamas porque te han hecho mil feos.
> 
> ...



En mi opinion, es un asunto de intereses, soltero o casado, morir por dentro es una opcion personal.

Si tienes intereses y los cultivas, la relacion con gente viene de la mano. Dicho de otro modo, si tu vida es trabajo, supermercado, casa, pues eso es lo que tienes, pues eso es lo que haces.

Pero si te curras intereses, la cosa cambia. Primero porque te nutren de vida y segundo porque es mas facil cruzarte con gente con esos mismos intereses.

Por poner unos ejemplos, senderismo en primavera y otoño, ski en invierno, bicicleta y coasteering en verano. Algunos son mas caros, otros son practicamente gratis.

Mezcla en todo eso un gimnasio para mantener la vitalidad y tira para a delante. Una vez en el tema, hay clubs para todo y siempre se pueden coger clases de esto y lo otro.

Y si necesitas ruido en la casa, pon la radio. Yo tengo preferencia por estaciones en idiomas que no entiendo.


----------



## davitin (22 Ene 2019)

Con 40 años si estas en buena forma aún eres joven para hacer cosas si estas solo, pero a partir de los 50 un hombre solo suele tener una vida chunga, aunque no siempre es así.

Con 50 años, si eres un simple currante con una vida normal, lo suyo es tener ya una familia, no hablo de una bigotuda viogenizadora, si no de estar con una buena mujer y tener algún hijo, que a esas edades eso da la vida, poder hacer proyectos con una persona que te haga caso y todo ese rollo...otra cosa es que tengas millones, con muchísimo dinero te puedes permitir el lujo de estar solo y llevar una vida con estímulos, aunque seas mayor...pero ya me dirás qué coño hace un fontanero de 55 años llegando todos los días a casa después de currar sin nadie que lo reciba...para ahorcarse.

Lo de cincuentones con vidas normales, estando solos y que sean felices, no es lo normal, pero muchos de está epoca vamos a acabar así o peor.


----------



## Hattori (22 Ene 2019)

El que no está casado a los 30 se pasa más de 50 años solo, que se dice pronto, porque los amigos aunque no se pierdan ya se ven muy poco.


----------



## Ankou (22 Ene 2019)

Hay dos tipos de soledad, la voluntaria y la forzosa, la primera es soportable, la segunda es suicidio directo.


----------



## Philip J. Fry (22 Ene 2019)

PC Gamer y a viciar online con los colegas que queden solteros. Normalmente a los 30 se deja de salir de noche tan a menudo. Salidas nocturnas sustituidas por multijugador online con chat con los amigos solterones.


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Ene 2019)

STF dijo:


> ¿Se pierden a los amigos poco a poco si te quedas soltero sobre todo a partir de los 35-40?
> 
> Ya se que nadie quiere hablar de esto y contar sus penas pero yo fui perdiendo a los amigos y al final nadie te llama ni por tu cumpleaños. Sin ninguna pelea ni nada, solo que ellos se fueron casando y teniendo hijos y ya no tienen interés y tu tampoco les llamas porque te han hecho mil feos.
> 
> ...



No se por que tienes que recurrir a hacerte un multi para hablar de estos temas, ni que te fueramos a conocer por tu mierda de cuenta habitual. Que pasa que no quieres perder la autoestimita de foro?

Estos temas ya los he abierto yo miles de veces, y me faltan muchos años aun para llegar a 40. Esta es la sociedad que nos ha creado el NOM. Nos quiere solitarios, enfrentados, deprimidos, tan hundidos en la mierda que nos digan lo mismo que en las peliculitas yankis "cuando mi vida es una mierda me centro en el trabajo".

Eso, lo que faltaba. Tienes una vida solitaria, no tienes ilusion por nada, nadie quien te quiera, ni te entienda, ni te acompañe, y lo que vas a hacer es convertirte en un automata de mierda que se autoesclaviza 24/7 para darle muchos billetes a su jefe.

Es lo que hay. Antes los hombres eran hombres, tenian palabra firme de caballero y sus amigos eran como hermanos, jamas los traicionaban, y seguian viendose varios dias a la semana hasta que eran viejos, y de viejos, viendose practicamente todos los dias hasta que se morian o ya no podian salir de casa. Como envidio las amistades de mis abuelos, amistades fieles de mas de 6 decadas.

Hoy sin embargo los amigos ya no existen. Solo hay conocidos de mierda que te hacen la pelota cuando les interesa algo de ti, solo como juguete de entretenimiento hasta que les sale una zorra que los esclaviza. En ese instante desaparecen del mapa y abandonan al 100% a sus amigos. Hasta que se divorcian.


----------



## calzonazos (22 Ene 2019)

Pues os jodeis por no haber luchado contra un estado que os ha quitado todos vuestros derechos y solo os da migajas y las peores mujeres de la historia


----------



## hartman2 (22 Ene 2019)

mejor cansado que casado.


----------



## Dr.Jones (22 Ene 2019)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Os cuento mi caso. 34 años y lo he dejado con mi ex hace poco, la razon dos amigas suyas se acaban de divorciar y ella decidio que tenia que empezar a salir con ellas los fines de semana hasta las 7 de la mañana. A la 5 vez que salio y despues de advertírselo la mande a tomar por culo. Como no tengo crios ni hipoteca me puedo permitir esos lujos, el resto de maridos tienen que tragar con cuernos por miedo a viogen.
> El caso que me apetecia meterme un par de borracheras para airearme empiezo a llamar a mis colegas y tal.
> Bien hay dos tipos.
> Los empujacarritos. Esos ya son fantasmas, les ves una vez al año a lo sumo. Si insistes consigues tomarte una cerveza con ellos el sabado a mediodia y cuando vas a pedir la segunda ya te dicen no no me voy que si no la jefa...
> ...




que dosis de realidad........:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## @fx (22 Ene 2019)

Solo estas porque quieres capullo que no tienes que aguantar a una novia todo el dia salida queriendo follar y hacerse fotos de instagram marcando culo y tetas.

Las tias se han vuelto insufribles joder de eso nadie habla, que no se trata de ligar o no ligar se trata de aguantarlas y eso ya ahora es imposible porque se han vuelto unas putas salidas.


----------



## PREDICT (22 Ene 2019)

etsai dijo:


> Sólo cuando uno tiene verdaderos problemas económicos o de salud sabe si tiene verdaderos amigos o no.
> 
> No idealicéis la amistad que ya he visto a unos cuantos desaparecer de la vida de un enfermo porque _*'ejque no me gusta verle así, prefiero recordar como era'*_.
> 
> Una actitud cobarde e hipócrita como pocas.



verdad, mis colegotas me dejaron tirado con 20 años y tengo 40 y todavía no han llamado para saber cómo estoy, debo seguir esperando?

:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (22 Ene 2019)

A los 30 uno ya no aguanta mierdas de nadie y empiezan a cortarse amistades de toda la vida. Y como a los 30 ya no se hacen amigos como antes, uno está más solo pero con menos necesidad de estar con gente por estar. 

Yo no he dejado de quedar con amigos por estar emparejado, pero los hay que cuando les dejan y están solteros hay que planificarles el ocio para que no se depriman, y cuando se enchochan desaparecen. Ya he mandado a unos cuantos "grandes amigos" al ignore vital por esas. Paso de ir a sus bodas, y cuando se divorcien el ignore seguirá ahí. El pagafantismo español hace estragos, también en las amistades.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Ene 2019)

Dodoria dijo:


> * y que mi existencia dependa de si de pronto mi mujer conoce a una solterona tóxica, ésta le come el coco para que se divorcie y "viva la vida" *



*

Esto le ha pasado a un amigo mío hace pocas semanas después de 10 años de relación. La tía que era una chica buenísima, la han ido comiendo el tarro hasta que lo han conseguido.*


----------



## Aristóteles (23 Ene 2019)

El hombre que siente plena felicidad (si existe) no se compara con quienes no tomaron su camino para dar fe de ella. Es más, seguramente lo sea tanto si se casa como si encierra en una cueva. La sociedad siempre inventará estereotipos para estigmatizar las alternativas y poder ponderar sus propias elecciones.

Creo que algunos os equivocáis en la lectura. Engendremos o no, todos vamos a tener que enfrentarnos al hecho que durante nuestra madurez, ya habremos descubierto las mejores primeras veces de casi todo lo importante.
Redescubrirlas es lo jodidamente difícil.

Seguiremos deseando lo que no tenemos. y seguiremos dando más valor a que los demás valoren más lo que tenemos que nosostros mismos. Y para más reflejo de todo lo que digo, sólo hay que ver el diálogo que suscribe este hilo.





...me lo dijo Buda en un powerpoint de colores


----------



## Ryder (11 Mar 2019)

Bill Gates dijo:


> A los 40 tienes que haber superado la necesidad de aceptación de los demás y ascender a la autorrealización. Puedes hacer tu propia gente (hijos) o hacer algo grande que atraiga gente que te interese.



...hacer algo grande que atraiga gente que te interese ... ¿ejemplos? ¿ideas?



Bender Bending Rodriguez dijo:


> PC Gamer y a viciar online con los colegas que queden solteros. Normalmente a los 30 se deja de salir de noche tan a menudo. Salidas nocturnas sustituidas por multijugador online con chat con los amigos solterones.



A mi los videojuegos me han gustado toda la vida... hasta hace unos pocos años ... hacia ya varios años que no jugaba, en un intento de tratar de rejuvenecer mis ganas me compré una consola y red dead redemption 2 .. un juegazo sin duda, y que si lo pillo con 20 años flipo... pero ya tengo 40 y me ha costado pasarmelo, me ha hastiado, lo he engullido y no he sido capaz de degustarlo y eso que lo considero una obra maestra ...


----------



## Chimpu (11 Mar 2019)

Es verdad que con el tiempo desaparecen los amigos? - ForoCoches


----------



## Chimpu (11 Mar 2019)

¿Soltero = soledad? (+35) - ForoCoches


----------



## Lemavos (11 Mar 2019)

Chimpu dijo:


> ¿Soltero = soledad? (+35) - ForoCoches



Yo tengo un amigo con 32 años que lleva casado desde el 2010, tiene 2 hijas y su Charo le está dando de lado. Le ha amenazado con dejarlo.

Quien vive mejor?

Yo tengo 35 , soltero y hago lo que quiero.

Conclusión, cada uno desde su carácter, tiene que hacer su vida como éste más agusto, yo no me cambio por un casado ni jarto de vino.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## TORREVIEJO (11 Mar 2019)

Los testigos de jehová siempre serán tus amigosy


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Mar 2019)

Ayios dijo:


> todos temas que a un soltero le resultan ajenos y un coñazo. Al final es difícil sostener una amistad hablando únicamente de fútbol.



Si tu unica relacion con esa persona era estar en un bar hablando de futbol, es que eso ni era amigo ni era nada. 

Lo repetire una y mil veces. Esta es la primera generacion en la que las elites han dinamitado la amistad. Estais todos tan agilipollados que no sabeis ni que cojones es lo de tener amigos. Asi pasa, que a partir de los 35 solo hay 2 caminos, o el esclavo de la puta, o el solitario suicida.


----------



## Lemavos (11 Mar 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Si tu unica relacion con esa persona era estar en un bar hablando de futbol, es que eso ni era amigo ni era nada.
> 
> Lo repetire una y mil veces. Esta es la primera generacion en la que las elites han dinamitado la amistad. Estais todos tan agilipollados que no sabeis ni que cojones es lo de tener amigos. Asi pasa, que a partir de los 35 solo hay 2 caminos, o el esclavo de la puta, o el solitario suicida.



Pero que me estás contando?

La generación que tiene ahora entre 60-80 años , muchos de ellos se peleaban hasta con las familias, (hermanos, ....)

Ahora tenemos mejores valores pero no nos relacionamos con cualquiera, solo gente afín a uno mismo, a los subnormales que se aguanten entre ellos.


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Mar 2019)

Con la familia se ha peleado la gente desde que eramos putos cuevanos y se va a seguir haciendo toda la vida. Si alguien te toca los putos cojones, como es logico, te peleas. 

Mis abuelos con 90 años se seguian juntando con sus amigos, con los que habian tenido una relacion casi diaria desde la juventud hasta que se fueron muriendo. Esos amigos con los que te echabas una charreta en el bar o en el parque de la esquina al salir del trabajo antes de subir a casa a cenar. Al estilo antonio alcantara.

Eso se ha perdido para siempre. Y sois tan idiotas que encima os creeis que cuando se tienen valores es ahora, que estamos en el momento de la historia en el que la gente es mas escoria de toda la histooria.


----------



## Lemavos (11 Mar 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Con la familia se ha peleado la gente desde que eramos putos cuevanos y se va a seguir haciendo toda la vida. Si alguien te toca los putos cojones, como es logico, te peleas.
> 
> Mis abuelos con 90 años se seguian juntando con sus amigos, con los que habian tenido una relacion casi diaria desde la juventud hasta que se fueron muriendo. Esos amigos con los que te echabas una charreta en el bar o en el parque de la esquina al salir del trabajo antes de subir a casa a cenar. Al estilo antonio alcantara.
> 
> Eso se ha perdido para siempre. Y sois tan idiotas que encima os creeis que cuando se tienen valores es ahora, que estamos en el momento de la historia en el que la gente es mas escoria de toda la histooria.



Antes era más fácil tener amigos, en la época de tu abuelo porque todo el mundo era un muerto de hambre, no había nada.

Hoy día, las amistades tienen que ser afines, la sociedad cambia para bien y para mal.
El capitalismo nos ha vuelto más independientes , yo por ejemplo no soporto a la gente que siempre habla y fardan de dinero siendo unos muertos de hambre, les doy la patada.

Ley de vida.

Las relaciones sociales en s.XXI están sobrevaloradas.
Pocos y muy buenos.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Mar 2019)

En fin que si, que eres subnormal, y el nom te tiene el coco sorbido. El dia que estes solo ya lo lamentaras.


----------



## Lemavos (11 Mar 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> En fin que si, que eres subnormal, y el nom te tiene el coco sorbido. El dia que estes solo ya lo lamentaras.



Lo de insultar ya deja las cosas claras.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Bill Gates (11 Mar 2019)

Ryder dijo:


> ...hacer algo grande que atraiga gente que te interese ... ¿ejemplos? ¿ideas?



No hay amigos, solo intereses comunes. Cuanto mas grande sea lo que hagas, a mas gente le interesará. Entonces podrás elegir entre esa gente a alguien con algo que te interese a tí.

No juegues a videojuegos, haz un videojuego.


----------



## Papo de luz (11 Mar 2019)

Ha sido entrar el mierdoso de Jaisenberg en el hilo y joderlo para siempre.


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Mar 2019)

Tu a callar saco de mierda


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (12 Mar 2019)

etsai dijo:


> Detecto mucha casadofobia/padrefobia en vuestros comentarios, es como si quisieseis que nos fuera mal por el mero hecho de haber dado el valiente, heroico y casi imprudente paso de formar una familia, obviando que vosotros provenís de una pareja que en su día hizo lo mismo.
> 
> Yo no deseo mal a un soltero, no le odio y le deseo que le vaya bien en la vida y encuentre la felicidad. Solo o acompañado.
> 
> ...







Esas dos cosas son ciertas en un 50% , más o menos.


----------



## fu-manchu! (12 Mar 2019)

Opino deque te tienes que ir a un país tropical donde la edad no importa.


----------



## morethanafeeling (12 Mar 2019)

Si, a partir de los 40 (y antes) es normal irse quedando solo. Otra cosa es hasta que punto eso es malo, que ya dependerá de la persona. A mi no me molesta estar solo. En mi caso creo que la soledad y la libertad están muy relacionadas.

A partir de los 40 si no soportas la libertad, perdón, soledad, mejor búscate una pareja. No es difícil, siempre hay un roto para un descosido.


----------



## JimTonic (12 Mar 2019)

Ayios dijo:


> Lo peor es si eres calvo. Yo de vez en cuando veo a algún +40 calvo andando solo por la calle o haciendo la compra en el supermercado y me entra una agonía existencial brutal.



Pues no me sigas 

Enviado desde mi G8141 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xort (12 Mar 2019)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Ha sido entrar el mierdoso de Jaisenberg en el hilo y joderlo para siempre.



Es el ser más malvado y tóxico que he visto en mi vida. Lleva el mal metido en el alma.


----------



## Ryder (12 Mar 2019)

fu-manchu! dijo:


> Opino deque te tienes que ir a un país tropical donde la edad no importa.



comentad ejemplos que me inspire


----------



## LionelHutz (12 Mar 2019)

Commodore64 dijo:


> Con mas de cuarenta lo que tienes que hacer es tratar de conseguir un buen coche sea como sea.



olvidate del coche, busca la manera de reducir horas de curro (si es posible jubilarte (si es posible antes de los 45))


----------



## Archimanguina (12 Mar 2019)

LionelHutz dijo:


> olvidate del coche, busca la manera de reducir horas de curro (si es posible jubilarte (si es posible antes de los 45))



Sin trabajo, sin famila, sin amigos a los 45 tacos...aunque te den una pensioncilla eso debe ser la muerte en vida. La sensacion de que tu existencia es simplmente un fallo del sistema, un error biologico, una anomalía espacio temporal....la muerte se presentaría como una liberacion, una anelada meta.


----------



## LionelHutz (12 Mar 2019)

Archimandrita dijo:


> Sin trabajo, sin famila, sin amigos a los 45 tacos...aunque te den una pensioncilla eso debe ser la muerte en vida. La sensacion de que tu existencia es simplmente un fallo del sistema, un error biologico, una anomalía espacio temporal....la muerte se presentaría como una liberacion, una anelada meta.



tengas la edad que tengas, dedicarte al desarrollo personal te va a hacer mucho mas feliz que tratar de ganar dinero o conseguir un coche. A la larga esos son los ciudadano Kane.
aprende aleman, toca un instrumento, aprende a bailar, vete al monte, construye algo, pon una huerta...


----------



## Pepe la rana (12 Mar 2019)

La cuarentena es mala para todo hombre, es el momento en que echa la vista atrás y ve los logros y objetivos que tenía de joven y lo que ha conseguido. 

Quien no tiene familia, trabajo, status, etc... a los 40 es muy poco probable que lo pueda lograr a partir de entonces. Lo siento la vida solo se vive una vez y si no la has sabido aprovechar y centrarte pocas alternativas te quedan ya....

La vida de los carapadres es una mierda pero la del solterón de más de 40 años es para suicidarte....


----------



## Ryder (12 Mar 2019)

NIJAS dijo:


> La vida de los carapadres es una mierda pero la del solterón de más de 40 años es para suicidarte....



... pues dime tu que vida hay que llevar... si con carapadres y solterones abarcas mas del 75% de la población de esa franja de edad ... 

a todo esto ... comentad ejemplos que me inspiren sobre un país tropical donde la edad no importa...


----------



## zarina (12 Mar 2019)

Los solteros son personas que han rechazado casarse con los y las que se lo han pedido, así que todos contentos. 

El casado suele desear a otras mujeres y el soltero también. La soltera suele desear a un hombre rico y la casada a uno joven y guapo.


----------



## Pepe la rana (12 Mar 2019)

Ryder dijo:


> ... pues dime tu que vida hay que llevar... si con carapadres y solterones abarcas mas del 75% de la población de esa franja de edad ...



No creo que un 75%, creo que un 95% es lo más correcto. 

La vida que hay que llevar es la de hipermillonario que se folla chortinas diferentes todos los días mientras su santa esposa cuida de los 7 u 9 retoños.... Y hasta esa gente tendrá sus preocupaciones..... No te preocupes de cosas inalcanzables.... La vida es dura y asúmelo cuanto antes.

Pero lo cierto es que si ser carapadre es malo, aunque tiene sus alegrías, ser solterón es muerte en vida.... soledad, abandono, depresiones, no ver futuro es la vida de un soltera cuando se le acaba la época de salir de fiesta y poco a poco solo se queda él y su gatos/perro hasta que un día estos animales devoran tu cadáver y al cabo de un año algún vecino se acuerda de ti ya que tu piso huele mal....


----------



## Tagghino (12 Mar 2019)

Un colega al que le iba bien como alfa se acaba de casar con una tía a solo 3 meses de conocerla. Dijo que estaba harto del folleteo y quería sentar cabeza, con treinta y pocos y más de 100 tías folladas, incluyendo relaciones de temporales, follamigas y putas -para que luego digan que los alfas no son puteros-. Pasan los años y cambian las prioridades


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Mar 2019)

Ryder dijo:


> comentad ejemplos que me inspire



Si hablas Ingles, Filipinas es una opción muy utilizada por los solterones/divorciados/viudos tañeros useños, british y aussies, porque es mas barato que la otra buena opción de la zona que es Tailandia.

Si no hablas ingles, entonces a los virreinatos, creo que quizás de los mejores debe ser Colombia (o Brasil pero ya sin español), pero son mas caros que el sudeste asiático y no llegaran a su nivel de sobreabundancia de chortinas accesibles (y es mas peligroso).


----------



## Renegato (12 Mar 2019)

Burbuja se ha convertido en un pozo de solitarios marginados, creo que todos acabaremos como este hombre:


----------



## Machetazos para empezar (12 Mar 2019)

Macacos que siempre tuvieron y tendrán vidas de mierda reunidos para dárselas de eruditos y dar consejos. Sin decir nada que no haya dicho cualquier imbécil hace veinte años, por coherencia, porque jamás podrán en ningún tema.

Falsear durante 3 segundos el sentimiento de que son valiosos es lo único que les separa de apuñalarse a pelito.


----------



## atasco (12 Mar 2019)

A. Esa edad vives tu segunda juventud


----------



## Jeb Stuart (12 Mar 2019)

Los amigos son para los fracasados y los losers. 

Dime un solotío que lo esté rompiendo en la vida que tenga amigos.


----------



## Montenegro (12 Mar 2019)

Renegado_ dijo:


> Burbuja se ha convertido en un pozo de solitarios marginados, creo que todos acabaremos como este hombre:



Jojojo, este es el abuelo que rayaba los coches en Vigo, no?


----------



## Montenegro (12 Mar 2019)

STF dijo:


> ¿Se pierden a los amigos poco a poco si te quedas soltero sobre todo a partir de los 35-40?
> 
> Ya se que nadie quiere hablar de esto y contar sus penas pero yo fui perdiendo a los amigos y al final nadie te llama ni por tu cumpleaños. Sin ninguna pelea ni nada, solo que ellos se fueron casando y teniendo hijos y ya no tienen interés y tu tampoco les llamas porque te han hecho mil feos.
> 
> ...



Aquí uno que hace bastante pasó de los 40.

Con la edad, el hombre va depurándose. Es decir, librándose como de piel muerta de aquellas cosas que eran accesorias, impuestas por las obligaciones sociales y por contaminación con el ambiente. A partir de cierta edad todo eso tiene que caerse como hojs marchitas y quedarte con lo esencial: quedarte solo contigo mismo. Para quien sólo sea un vacío andante esto será muy difícil o directamente insorporable. A mí el día en que dejaron de llamarme para felicitarme el cumpleaños fue un alivio, lo mismo que para salir por ahí y tener que aguantar un ritual social que lo único que hace es alejarte de tu ser.

Al final, tienes que quedarte ligero de equipaje y desnudo frente a la perspectiva de morir. Y ya.


----------



## CobraSensei (12 Mar 2019)

> La vida actual de padre de familia es demasiado absorbente para salir de ese bucle,



Tanto que en estos dias que corren hay que elegir entre vida profesional o vida familiar... con suerte de tener pareja uno puede hacer una jornada completa (el que mas gane, como normal general) y otro unas horillas (la que menos ganara con anterioridad)...

Tener hijos es de ricos, es decir, que mantener un cierto nivel de vida personal teniendo familia requiere soltar pasta que que te los cuiden...


----------



## CobraSensei (12 Mar 2019)

Hay muchas mujeres +40 en la misma situacion... prometer, meter, huir... a los 40, en teoria, se debe hacer menos exigentes y quieran o no tb buscan algo estable con algun alfa de segunda division..


----------



## LionelHutz (12 Mar 2019)

The Real McMartin dijo:


> Hay muchas mujeres +40 en la misma situacion... prometer, meter, huir... a los 40, en teoria, se debe hacer menos exigentes y quieran o no tb buscan algo estable con algun alfa de segunda division..



alpha de segunda division? eso que es como un rico de segunda division que cobra mil EURAZOS al mes?


----------



## antonio estrada (12 Mar 2019)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Si hablas Ingles, Filipinas es una opción muy utilizada por los solterones/divorciados/viudos tañeros useños, british y aussies, porque es mas barato que la otra buena opción de la zona que es Tailandia.
> 
> Si no hablas ingles, entonces a los virreinatos, creo que quizás de los mejores debe ser Colombia (o Brasil pero ya sin español), pero son mas caros que el sudeste asiático y no llegaran a su nivel de sobreabundancia de chortinas accesibles (y es mas peligroso).



Filiinas, pero de lejos. Comparto tu opinión al 110%.


----------



## antonio estrada (12 Mar 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Un colega al que le iba bien como alfa se acaba de casar con una tía a solo 3 meses de conocerla. Dijo que estaba harto del folleteo y quería sentar cabeza, con treinta y pocos y más de 100 tías folladas, incluyendo relaciones de temporales, follamigas y putas -para que luego digan que los alfas no son puteros-. Pasan los años y cambian las prioridades



Yo he conocido a varios que tomaron esa decisión, entre ellos un cuñado mío y lamento deciros que la cabra tira al monte. Luego, conformarse con una sola, como que no.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Mar 2019)

Stanley dijo:


> Con la edad, el hombre va depurándose. Es decir, librándose como de piel muerta de aquellas cosas que eran accesorias, impuestas por las obligaciones sociales y por contaminación con el ambiente. A partir de cierta edad todo eso tiene que caerse como hojs marchitas y quedarte con lo esencial: quedarte solo contigo mismo.



Que jodidisimo asco de persona debes de ser...


----------



## Lemavos (12 Mar 2019)

Fin del hilo.

Los carapadres intentarán engañarnos pero sabemos la realidad.


----------



## Barspin (12 Mar 2019)

Yo tengo claro que mis últimos días de vida los pasaré aquí, con varias motos en la cochera, escuchando vinilos de Com Truise y rodeado del más absoluto silencio.


----------



## zarina (26 Oct 2019)

Qué cosa tan horrible de música, da mucho miedo. ¿Tienes enfermedad mental de casualidad?


----------



## Vorsicht (26 Oct 2019)

Pillo sitio. 
A mí las cosas que me interesan a estas alturas, son la música, mis libros, y ayudar a mis hijos a estudiar. 
Lo demás me la suda todo. 
Bueno forear también mola.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Oct 2019)

Yo la verdad que amigos de verdac nunca he tenido, o sea un hombre con el que te identificas en muchas cosas y sois muy parecidos y compartís aficiones y tal. 
Amigotes y compañías siempre hay disponibles, gente con la que hacer cosas para no estar solo todo el día, pero igual cuando te despides de ellos da más placer que cuando te los encuentras realmente.


----------



## homega (26 Oct 2019)

Pues si soltero es igual a soledad si se casan tus amigos despidete. La pistola y la cabeza son tus amigas.


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Oct 2019)

Lemavos dijo:


> Pues cásate, ya verás como tú vida mejora.



HIJO DE PUTA!


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Oct 2019)

Yo veo cuadrillas grandes de más de 40 que siguen saliendo juntos a tomar algo. Eso sí, a los niños no te los quita nadie. No creo que tener hijos y pareja te impida salir con tus amigos, aunque ya el estilo de vida de antes de soltero no va a volver.


----------



## Joseba Jonazo (26 Oct 2019)

Machetazos para empezar dijo:


> Macacos que siempre tuvieron y tendrán vidas de mierda reunidos para dárselas de eruditos y dar consejos. Sin decir nada que no haya dicho cualquier imbécil hace veinte años, por coherencia, porque jamás podrán en ningún tema.
> 
> Falsear durante 3 segundos el sentimiento de que son valiosos es lo único que les separa de apuñalarse a pelito.



Y gilipollas como tú son los que hacen que la gente se calle.


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Oct 2019)

golden graham dijo:


> Ten claro que sobre todo en grandes ciudades los tios tragan con cuernos, porque imaginate la alternativa es que de tu sueldo te queden 800 o 900 euros al mes y ponte a vivir en Madrid con eso. Imposible.
> Asi que si a la empoderada le da por emputecerse y salir con sus amigas tu a callar y a quedarte el sabado con el crio.



Uff pensarlo bien, es muy fuerte. Pero muy fuerte.


----------



## Joseba Jonazo (26 Oct 2019)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Os cuento mi caso. 34 años y lo he dejado con mi ex hace poco, la razon dos amigas suyas se acaban de divorciar y ella decidio que tenia que empezar a salir con ellas los fines de semana hasta las 7 de la mañana. A la 5 vez que salio y despues de advertírselo la mande a tomar por culo. Como no tengo crios ni hipoteca me puedo permitir esos lujos, el resto de maridos tienen que tragar con cuernos por miedo a viogen.
> El caso que me apetecia meterme un par de borracheras para airearme empiezo a llamar a mis colegas y tal.
> Bien hay dos tipos.
> Los empujacarritos. Esos ya son fantasmas, les ves una vez al año a lo sumo. Si insistes consigues tomarte una cerveza con ellos el sabado a mediodia y cuando vas a pedir la segunda ya te dicen no no me voy que si no la jefa...
> ...



La puta realidad.


----------



## Archimanguina (27 Oct 2019)

Quien tiene una buena mujer, no sabe lonque tiene. Un tesoro. Cuidarlas y quererlas.


----------



## Niño Dios (27 Oct 2019)




----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (27 Oct 2019)

Machetazos para empezar dijo:


> Macacos que siempre tuvieron y tendrán vidas de mierda reunidos para dárselas de eruditos y dar consejos. Sin decir nada que no haya dicho cualquier imbécil hace veinte años, por coherencia, porque jamás podrán en ningún tema.
> 
> Falsear durante 3 segundos el sentimiento de que son valiosos es lo único que les separa de apuñalarse a pelito.



Ahí, ahí le duele ¿Y tu que le aconsejarías al OP? ¿Que aproveche su soledad, tiempo libre, etc y se prepare unas opos a madero?


----------



## Saco de papas (27 Oct 2019)

La culpa es de los tíos en parte, tienen en la cabeza metido esta frase "a mí nunca me pasará"...

Generalmente los que suelen salir adelante son tíos que follar han follado poco o nada en su vida, se conforma con cualquier petarda que les cruza por delante y ala, a aguantar como sea. Pero también los más superficiales.

Yo los que conozco que llevan tiempo con mujeres ( algunos casados ), responden a 2 perfiles:

- Los que no son capaces de beberse 2 copas seguidas ( que ya básicamente te están diciendo como son ).
- Los más alimañas de la jungla.

Osea los más buenazos o lo más cabrones. ( los fácil de controlar y por los que chorrean, típico vamos ).

Los que son del termino medio, juraría que son los más solteros:

- Tíos que han follado tías en la veintena y treintena ( tampoco hay que ser un alfa para hacerlo, solo echarle morro ), y que han pasado carros y carretas. Saben que hoy con una petarda están bien, pero cualquier día se tuerce la cosa y a pasarlas putas otra vez.

Tal vez también fueron tipos buenos o malos, pero las relaciones les han jodido lo suficiente como para no crear un vínculo con lo que tienen al lado de ningún tipo porque ya saben lo que hay ( y ahora con la viogen todavía peor ).

El paso que les queda dar, es pasarse a los del grupo de la superficialidad ( estoy con alguien que no me gusta y ya me da igual), unos lo hacen, otros reniegan y quedan solteros para siempre.


----------



## Joseba Jonazo (27 Oct 2019)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Quien tiene una buena mujer, no sabe lonque tiene. Un tesoro. Cuidarlas y quererlas.



Pues sí. Últimamente me está gustando mucho una chiquilla que estudia en la uni, muy guapa, tiene buenas notas, se la ve buena chiquilla, es de las que habla poco y bajito, y se me acerca demasiado (vamos, que me ha cogido por los huevos). Pues me ha dado por investigar un poco simplemente por internet y el pasado de la niña es para huir sin mirar atrás. De las que con 12 años estaba en bajos con tíos y cuando se quedaba a solas con uno tardaba en morrearse, sacarle la polla y hacerle una paja. Imaginaros lo que hacía ya con 14.

Hace mucho frío ahí fuera chavales.


----------



## Adriano_ (27 Oct 2019)

Cerramos hilo.


----------



## tgv5 (27 Oct 2019)

Saco de papas dijo:


> La culpa es de los tíos en parte, tienen en la cabeza metido esta frase "a mí nunca me pasará"...
> 
> Generalmente los que suelen salir adelante son tíos que follar han follado poco o nada en su vida, se conforma con cualquier petarda que les cruza por delante y ala, a aguantar como sea. Pero también los más superficiales.
> 
> ...



Pero qué SUBNORMAL eres puto Saco de Mierda, camello oficial del foro, drogata gandaluz maltratador de mujeres hijo de la gran puta.

Veinte líneas de paja donde inventas estupideces infinitas. Se casan y se mantienen casados los que tienen DINERO y son sumisos. PUNTO.

Tù no tienes donde caerte muerto porque eres un puto camellito de tres al cuarto que hace páginas web en su casa, por eso pasan de tu culo apestoso.

El que tiene estatus profesional y social, dinero y cabeza, tiene siempre una zorrita que se la come y le dice lo listo que es.

Pallaso te rajo.


----------



## Saco de papas (27 Oct 2019)

tgv5 dijo:


> Pero qué SUBNORMAL eres puto Saco de Mierda, camello oficial del foro, drogata gandaluz maltratador de mujeres hijo de la gran puta.
> 
> Veinte líneas de paja donde inventas estupideces infinitas. Se casan y se mantienen casados los que tienen DINERO y son sumisos. PUNTO.
> 
> ...



Mañana te pongo una denuncia en la policía, vamos a ver si eres capaz de demostrar todas esas injurias.

Por cierto, te recuerdo que te la pongo en Jaén, cuando te encuentren, vas a venir tener que venir aquí a firmar.

A ver si así se te quitan las tonterías.


----------



## SPQR (27 Oct 2019)

orbeo dijo:


> Puedes ir a clases de salsa con el resto de derroyidos, o



He tenido un deja-vu. 

Lo de las clases de salsa llenas de derroyidos y divorciadas es épico. Con lo divertidas que son las clases de costura...


----------



## mogollon (27 Oct 2019)

golden graham dijo:


> Ten claro que sobre todo en grandes ciudades los tios tragan con cuernos, porque imaginate la alternativa es que de tu sueldo te queden 800 o 900 euros al mes y ponte a vivir en Madrid con eso. Imposible.
> Asi que si a la empoderada le da por emputecerse y salir con sus amigas tu a callar y a quedarte el sabado con el crioM.



Mientras solteros de 30, 40 o más se las benefician...
casi mejor ser soltero..... o no


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (27 Oct 2019)

La soledad a cierta edad es algo mucho mas común de lo que pensamos, mientras los viejos de uno viven esta es aún soportable pero una vez que estos desaparecen a menudo se hace insoportable.

Y cuando digo a cierta edad no me refiero en la tercera edad, a partir de 40 es ya algo muy habitual. Algunos por aquí dicen que sus conocidos a partir de 40 casi todos tienen hijos, yo no se en que país viven porque de la gente de 40 y pico que conozco la inmensa mayoría no tienen hijos y los que conozco que los tienen tienen solo uno. Incluso conozco gente que tiene 4-5 hijos de entre 35 y 50 años y solo uno o ninguno tienen hijos.

Lo que es jodido como dice alguno es la calvicie y no empalmar. A partir de 35-40 suelen empezar ya los problemas de erección y eso significa que entonces ya ni putas.


----------



## SPQR (27 Oct 2019)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> La soledad a cierta edad es algo mucho mas común de lo que pensamos, mientras los viejos de uno viven esta es aún soportable pero una vez que estos desaparecen a menudo se hace insoportable.
> 
> Y cuando digo a cierta edad no me refiero en la tercera edad, a partir de 40 es ya algo muy habitual. Algunos por aquí dicen que sus conocidos a partir de 40 casi todos tienen hijos, yo no se en que país viven porque de la gente de 40 y pico que conozco la inmensa mayoría no tienen hijos y los que conozco que los tienen tienen solo uno. Incluso conozco gente que tiene 4-5 hijos de entre 35 y 50 años y solo uno o ninguno tienen hijos.
> 
> Lo que es jodido como dice alguno es la calvicie y no empalmar. A partir de 35-40 suelen empezar ya los problemas de erección y eso significa que entonces ya ni putas.



Gracias por compartir tu experiencia.


----------



## Archimanguina (27 Oct 2019)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> La soledad a cierta edad es algo mucho mas común de lo que pensamos, mientras los viejos de uno viven esta es aún soportable pero una vez que estos desaparecen a menudo se hace insoportable.
> 
> Y cuando digo a cierta edad no me refiero en la tercera edad, a partir de 40 es ya algo muy habitual. Algunos por aquí dicen que sus conocidos a partir de 40 casi todos tienen hijos, yo no se en que país viven porque de la gente de 40 y pico que conozco la inmensa mayoría no tienen hijos y los que conozco que los tienen tienen solo uno. Incluso conozco gente que tiene 4-5 hijos de entre 35 y 50 años y solo uno o ninguno tienen hijos.
> 
> Lo que es jodido como dice alguno es la calvicie y no empalmar. A partir de 35-40 suelen empezar ya los problemas de erección y eso significa que entonces ya ni putas.



35-40 problemas de erección, anda no jodaís. Mucho teneis que haber follao o muy poco para estar así a los 35 o a los 40.


----------



## -Alexia- (27 Oct 2019)

Por Dios ¡¡¡ qué deprimente es a veces este foro!!!


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Por Dios ¡¡¡ qué deprimente es a veces este foro!!!



La puerta está abierta! 

Estás solita Annitta?


----------



## Philip J. Fry (27 Oct 2019)

La clave es la muerte de los padres. A partir de los 70 cualquiera puede palmar. Eso significa que entre los 40 y los 50 muchos se quedan solos y sin padres.

Si la soledad es muy dura siempre queda el suicidio, yo por ahora disfruto mucho del silencio y la soledad, será porque apenas estoy solo.


----------



## -Alexia- (27 Oct 2019)

Bilbainini dijo:


> La puerta está abierta!
> 
> Estás solita Annitta?



Pues me planteo seriamente irme sí, a veces leo cosas por aquí y me da bajón.
La vida es para ser lo más feliz posible.


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Pues me planteo seriamente irme sí, a veces leo cosas por aquí y me da bajón.
> La vida es para ser lo más feliz posible.



No eres felic???


----------



## tgv5 (27 Oct 2019)

Una vida apasionante.

Eso sí, muy macho.


----------



## -Alexia- (27 Oct 2019)

Bilbainini dijo:


> No eres felic???



Sí, lo soy, bastante y lo mío me ha costado.


----------



## Lisbon (27 Oct 2019)

De alguien tienen que vivir la apps y pubs de encuentro.


----------



## tgv5 (27 Oct 2019)

Subnormal. 

Todos los guarros taraos estos se reproducen.


----------



## Lemavos (27 Oct 2019)

Yo te entiendo.

Si no me equivoco eres gallego. Los gallegos somos muy muy diferentes a la mayoría de los hombres.
He viajado mucho mucho por España y no tenemos nada que ver con ellos.

Nosotros no dependemos sentimentalmente para nada de una mujer, tenemos más carácter y personalidad.

Es digno de estudio , pero es la realidad. Y como todo tiene sus cosas buenas y malas. A las mujeres las mandamos a tomar por culo sin problemas.


----------



## opinator (27 Oct 2019)

orbeo dijo:


> Solo es un ejemplo, a mí tampoco me gusta.
> 
> Academia de idiomas, academia para aprender a tocar un instrumento, de pintura o arte, cualquier cosa relacionada que te guste, vas y poco a poco vas haciendo relación con la gente.
> 
> ...



Lo que he visto en clases en grupo es que: haces la clase y *la gente se pira corriendo* *a sus cosas sin mirar atrás*.

Y la gente de <30 está metida en su puta burbuja virtual, conque no esperes amistad o atención de gente veinteañera.

Y de tías menos porque todas tienen su maromo o sus historias y además son superficiales, desconfiadas y supercerradas (a menos que seas un alfilla jijijeador).

*Admitidlo: la gente española ha perdido cercanía, campechanía y espontaneidad. *

Ahora *la peña joven aquí es* _europeda_: *autista, fría, competitiva, consumista y despegada*.

El español medio no es como el cliché (amigable, simpático y sonriente). Una pena.


----------



## Chimpu (27 Oct 2019)

Yo no necesito mujeres para ser feliz

Llevo camino de tres años sin estar con una y me gustaría estar asi 40 años o más

Hoy por hoy me dan la sensación que agobian hunden tu economía e interrumpen tus sueños o metas


----------



## tgv5 (27 Oct 2019)

orbeo dijo:


> Solo es un ejemplo, a mí tampoco me gusta.
> 
> Academia de idiomas, academia para aprender a tocar un instrumento, de pintura o arte, cualquier cosa relacionada que te guste, vas y poco a poco vas haciendo relación con la gente.
> 
> ...



Patetismo full.


----------



## opinator (27 Oct 2019)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Yo creo que es porque no quieren que se enfade "*la jefa*".



Es que "la jefa" española es toda una institución que hace e impone en familias enteras [real] 

... pero esto es un país muy machista, patriarcal y terrible para las mujeres [según laSecta, LoPais y resto de massmierda - _Modo Ironic Total ON].  _


----------



## Poseidón (27 Oct 2019)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> La soledad a cierta edad es algo mucho mas común de lo que pensamos, mientras los viejos de uno viven esta es aún soportable pero una vez que estos desaparecen a menudo se hace insoportable.
> 
> Y cuando digo a cierta edad no me refiero en la tercera edad, a partir de 40 es ya algo muy habitual. Algunos por aquí dicen que sus conocidos a partir de 40 casi todos tienen hijos, yo no se en que país viven porque de la gente de 40 y pico que conozco la inmensa mayoría no tienen hijos y los que conozco que los tienen tienen solo uno. Incluso conozco gente que tiene 4-5 hijos de entre 35 y 50 años y solo uno o ninguno tienen hijos.
> 
> Lo que es jodido como dice alguno es la calvicie y no empalmar. A partir de 35-40 suelen empezar ya los problemas de erección y eso significa que entonces ya ni putas.



Tu estas jodido de cojones



ANNITTA dijo:


> Por Dios ¡¡¡ qué deprimente es a veces este foro!!!



Pues yo me parto el culo joder.


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Sí, lo soy, bastante y lo mío me ha costado.



Ya eres mamá?


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Oct 2019)

Joeputaaaaa


----------



## basura_inmunda (27 Oct 2019)

Ahora mismo hay muchas fuentes para sociabilizar. La amistad o el amor surgirá si hay suerte y si no, a seguro buscando. Hay mucha gente sola a esas edad, ya sea porque se les ha pasado el arroz, porque sus relaciones salieron mal o por lo que sea. Hay muchas páginas para ir a quedadas, son páginas de actividades, lo más común es el senderismo, pádel, tapeos, o simplemente salir por la noche. Hay mucha, mucho a gente sola en tu situación por el nuevo contrato social que tenemos. Te sentirás igual de solo pero estarás bien, con suerte puede que encuentres a alguien, pero ten en cuenta que estás ya en la zona de saldos rebajas y productos con taras.


----------



## Ted Mosby (27 Oct 2019)

opinator dijo:


> Lo que he visto en clases en grupo es que: haces la clase y *la gente se pira corriendo* *a sus cosas sin mirar atrás*.
> 
> Y la gente de <30 está metida en su puta burbuja virtual, conque no esperes amistad o atención de gente veinteañera.
> 
> ...



Exacto, la gente sólo habla si ve que va a sacar algo. Si no, se pira

Los jóvenes tienen la misma habilidad y ganas de conversar que un water.

Las chicas son cerradas y superficiales, como tú dices. Six pack o descartado. Si pasas ese filtro y no hablas de netflix, eres raro. Si no tienes instagram, raro. Si has leído un libro que no sea de ficción, raro al cuadrado.


----------



## Ted Mosby (27 Oct 2019)

basura_inmunda dijo:


> Ahora mismo hay muchas fuentes para sociabilizar. La amistad o el amor surgirá si hay suerte y si no, a seguro buscando. Hay mucha gente sola a esas edad, ya sea porque se les ha pasado el arroz, porque sus relaciones salieron mal o por lo que sea. Hay muchas páginas para ir a quedadas, son páginas de actividades, lo más común es el senderismo, pádel, tapeos, o simplemente salir por la noche. Hay mucha, mucho a gente sola en tu situación por el nuevo contrato social que tenemos. Te sentirás igual de solo pero estarás bien, con suerte puede que encuentres a alguien, pero ten en cuenta que estás ya en la zona de saldos rebajas y productos con taras.



Los productos con taras de hoy hubieran sido buenos partidos en la generación anterior.

Hoy pasa que TODOS queremos a alguien del top 20%. Si encima has podido estar con alguna buenorra, tu listón sube. Hay polarización extrema, legiones de solitarios y gente que folla con una distinta cada día. Añade que hay gente con el ego de un niño que se ponen mazados y se tiran a todas las que pueden para luchar con sus complejos.


----------



## Ted Mosby (27 Oct 2019)

Admitámoslo, hablar con alguien de más de 40 años tira para atrás a los jóvenes, y a los mayores también.


----------



## Ted Mosby (27 Oct 2019)

A los solitarios se nos pone una cara de amargao que tira para atrás. Las mujeres adoptan la estrategia de la compensación, forman grupos de solitarias y están todo el día con risa histérica y comportamiento típico de haberse metido un kilo de coca. Humo, detrás sólo hay adn de alfas incrustado en sus cuerpos.


----------



## Ted Mosby (27 Oct 2019)

Una pregunta, con la hipergamia de hoy, qué hubiera sido de Don Pimpón y Chema el Panadero?


----------



## Ted Mosby (27 Oct 2019)

Siempre hay alguien con quien hablar, como los que te intentan vender por la calle suscripciones a ONG. No veáis el vaso medio vacío


----------



## Ted Mosby (27 Oct 2019)

Además, ahora es más difícil no pelearse con los amigos porque hay más partidos políticos y todo el mundo expone en FB sus opiniones.

La solución es viajar al pasado como Doc Brown y tirarte todo el día bebiendo en un bar paco de mierda de los 70. No te faltarán compañeros de borracheras.


----------



## -Alexia- (27 Oct 2019)

Ted Mosby dijo:


> Los productos con taras de hoy hubieran sido buenos partidos en la generación anterior.
> 
> Hoy pasa que TODOS queremos a alguien del top 20%. Si encima has podido estar con alguna buenorra, tu listón sube. Hay polarización extrema, legiones de solitarios y gente que folla con una distinta cada día. Añade que hay gente con el ego de un niño que se ponen mazados y se tiran a todas las que pueden para luchar con sus complejos.



¿?Y qué pasa cuando ya no crees en las relaciones ni en el amor?


----------



## Ted Mosby (27 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> ¿?Y qué pasa cuando ya no crees en las relaciones ni en el amor?



A mí no me pasa porque soy muy idealista  en el fondo
A otra gente le pasa que intenta convencer a todo el mundo de que si a ellos no les fue bien, a tí tampoco
Hay otros síntomas físicos, cuando dejas de creer en el amor te sale pelo abundante, uñas largas y fuerza descomunal. Además cuando hay luna llena te dan ganas de hacer auuuuuuuuuu auuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## -Alexia- (27 Oct 2019)

Ted Mosby dijo:


> A mí no me pasa porque soy muy idealista  en el fondo
> A otra gente le pasa que intenta convencer a todo el mundo de que si a ellos no les fue bien, a tí tampoco
> Hay otros síntomas físicos, cuando dejas de creer en el amor te sale pelo abundante, uñas largas y fuerza descomunal. Además cuando hay luna llena te dan ganas de hacer auuuuuuuuuu auuuuuuuuuuuu



Pero a ver ¿ usted aún espera encontrar a su princesita?


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Oct 2019)




----------



## ciberecovero (27 Oct 2019)




----------



## Ted Mosby (27 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Pero a ver ¿ usted aún espera encontrar a su princesita?



Hope but never expect, look forward but never wait.


----------



## Ted Mosby (27 Oct 2019)

ciberecovero dijo:


>



Lo que decía, unos amargaos tienen cara de amargao y otros fingen euforia.


----------



## -Alexia- (27 Oct 2019)

Ted Mosby dijo:


> Hope but never expect, look forward but never wait.



Buena frase, me la apunto y me la aplico.


----------



## tgv5 (27 Oct 2019)

Podríais quedar todos los puretas acabados y hacer un suicidio colectivo en la Guayana y que se joda @calopez, la rata de la guardia civil.


----------



## Ted Mosby (27 Oct 2019)

Hombre, a esa foto la faltan los 100 K y los 30 cm para que la gente sepa que es de Burbuja


----------



## Ted Mosby (28 Oct 2019)

La soledad se acaba los lunes cuando te metes en el metro con 500 personas por metro cuadrado


----------



## BigJoe (28 Oct 2019)

Muchos de los que aquí comentan es evidente que se han pasado varias horas leyendo material MGTOW y de ahí su racionalización del asco que le produce los hombres que tienen familia.

Paradójico en un movimiento que se jactaba de "No odiar", sino comprender, y no me vengáis con que no hay mala baba en muchos de estos comentarios.

Cuando tuve mi primer hijo se me cayó el alma a los pies cuando yo iba dando la noticia de que iba a ser papá y la gente en su inmensa mayoría respondiendo con un "en donde te has metido", luego son los mismos que se suelen quejar del reemplazo cultural y de las bajas tasas de natalidad, los mismos que intenta succionar el optimismo de un padre primerizo 

Yo no juzgo a la gente que es soltera, además porque conozco francamente bien gente soltera de distinto perfil ,de aquellos quienes como comentaban más arriba están ansiosos por encontrar a alguien pero ya no saben como y el reloj va pasando e intentan llenar ese vacío, a gente que ni ahora ni de joven a tenido mcuho interés en relacionarse con las chortinas y están felices con sus paseos, su curro y sus partidas a la Play a casi 40 años.


----------



## Talosgüevos (28 Oct 2019)

Estar solo es la auténtica saluc, aguantar una mujerA es de pringaos.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Barspin (28 Oct 2019)

zarina dijo:


> Qué cosa tan horrible de música, da mucho miedo. ¿Tienes enfermedad mental de casualidad?



La electrónica experimental "da mucho miedo". Telita. Ten, para que termines de cagarte encima:


----------



## Barspin (28 Oct 2019)

Yo lo que veo es gente de +30 más perdida que una jitana en un dentista en el sentido de seguir del palo porros+alcohol+apalanque.


----------



## Cuqui (28 Oct 2019)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Mañana te pongo una denuncia en la policía, vamos a ver si eres capaz de demostrar todas esas injurias.
> 
> Por cierto, te recuerdo que te la pongo en Jaén, cuando te encuentren, vas a venir tener que venir aquí a firmar.
> 
> A ver si así se te quitan las tonterías.



Le has puesto la denuncia?


----------



## Cuqui (28 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> ¿?Y qué pasa cuando ya no crees en las relaciones ni en el amor?



Que ves las cosas tal y como son: infinitas.
Pienda en la cantidad de cosas que puedes hacer... De todas formas es cierto que para que una persona se sienta completa es necesario satisfacer la necesidad de pertenencia. Por eso no podemos evitar ilusionarnos o soñar con un unicornio.


----------



## Saco de papas (29 Oct 2019)

Cuqui dijo:


> Le has puesto la denuncia?



Estoy hablando con telemáticos, pero vamos... Vpn, Thor, wifi del vecino... No va a servir de nada.


----------



## Gorsar (12 Nov 2019)

POr desgracia es el hecho de la vida, con los años muchos amigos se van y se quedan solo los más fieles (y son pocos)


----------



## Bifendo (18 Nov 2019)

para no estar solo se puede formar una familia. en este caso la tendrás en la primera línea y olvidarás de tus amigos


----------



## notorius.burbujo (19 Oct 2020)

D4sser dijo:


> Esto es como chortinas a pelito en la ESO. Si no cataste en su día, si no te HARTASTE, ahora estás MUERTO.
> 
> ¿No findes locos con colegas? ¿Veranos eternos? ¿Primeras experiencias drogadictas? ¿Primeras vacaciones indepes de los padres?
> Eso hay que vivirlo cuando aún eres un botarate, para que primen las SENSACIONES. Con la edad te vuelves calculador -si maduras- y hay muchas cosas que ya has hecho y pierden la "magia".
> ...



No puedo estar mas de acuerdo. Lo que no has hecho en tu juventud, ya no merece la pena hacerlo. Ni las noches, ni las copas, ninlas drogas, ni el placer de conquistar a una chavala, ni acabar las noches a puñetazos con cualquier grupo de pimpines....

Eso son cosas que tienen su rollo cuando tienes una edad concreta. El tiempo perdido, esta perdido, con 40 no puedes hacer lo que no hiciste con 20.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (19 Oct 2020)

Soltero + teletrabajo= auntentica salud
Me puedo estar toda la semana sin que nadie me toque los cojones. Mi nivel de estres es -1000, para vosotros estar con una tia tocandote los cojones 24/7


----------



## MAUSER (19 Oct 2020)

Cuando me divorcié, un amigo con el que salía en pareja dejó de llamarme. Pasaron cinco años... y... La semana pasada me llamó para pedirme dinero.


----------



## Cicciolino (19 Oct 2020)

MAUSER dijo:


> Cuando me divorcié, un amigo con el que salía en pareja dejó de llamarme. Pasaron cinco años... y... La semana pasada me llamó para pedirme dinero.



Cásate con él y préñale el culo: ¡así aprenderá a respetarte!


----------



## Shudra (19 Oct 2020)

Vestigial es cojonudo. Creo que Return to the astrolith es de ellos también, o es de ProtoU. También está muy bien Lustmord.


----------



## Doctor Nunca (22 Abr 2022)

La cantinela de "apuntarse a actividades" no sirve, porque pagas por lo que hay, que siempre son charos derroidas y gente insoportable que, además, muchas veces tienen sus vidas al margen de la actividad y pasan de ti, como no lleves un rollo muy arrastrado y jijijaja (así se mueven los grupos) Ahí ves el significado real de tu soledad. Que muchos creen que no estar solo significa estar con gente maravillosa, tal como lo ven en su cabeza, y no es así. Te sientes más solo todavía, porque estás en la cocina económica de la amistad. Eso no gusta a nadie. 

Las compañías son algo orgánico. Si te ves solo en esta etapa de la vida es que algo pasó. Tal vez fuiste muy suelto toda tu vida y no acumulaste capital social. Yo, por ejemplo, rompí muy pronto con los amigos del colegio, no hice amigos en el instituto y en la facultad fui a mi bola con cuatro cofrades. Además soy de la generación autista. Resultado? Solo como una rata a los 32. Pero solo de echarme meses sin hablar con nadie. 

No intentes echar remiendos. Es así. Ir de outsider se paga. Mi soledad ni es querida ni no querida; es una condena


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Abr 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Cuando me divorcié, un amigo con el que salía en pareja dejó de llamarme. Pasaron cinco años... y... La semana pasada me llamó para pedirme dinero.



El otro día contaba uno en la radio que tiene amijos que se separan con + de 40 y se van a discotecas pensando que van a poder hacer lo que hacían con 20, y se hunden ya pa siempre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Abr 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> La cantinela de "apuntarse a actividades" no sirve, porque pagas por lo que hay, que siempre son charos derroidas y gente insoportable que, además, muchas veces tienen sus vidas al margen de la actividad y pasan de ti, como no lleves un rollo muy arrastrado y jijijaja (así se mueven los grupos) Ahí ves el significado real de tu soledad. Que muchos creen que no estar solo significa estar con gente maravillosa, tal como lo ven en su cabeza, y no es así. Te sientes más solo todavía, porque estás en la cocina económica de la amistad. Eso no gusta a nadie.
> 
> Las compañías son algo orgánico. Si te ves solo en esta etapa de la vida es que algo pasó. Tal vez fuiste muy suelto toda tu vida y no acumulaste capital social. Yo, por ejemplo, rompí muy pronto con los amigos del colegio, no hice amigos en el instituto y en la facultad fui a mi bola con cuatro cofrades. Además soy de la generación autista. Resultado? Solo como una rata a los 32. Pero solo de echarme meses sin hablar con nadie.
> 
> No intentes echar remiendos. Es así. Ir de outsider se paga. Mi soledad ni es querida ni no querida; es una condena



Es así. Tienes dos opciones: ir de lobo solitario y aceptarlo o pretender ser quien no eres rodeándote de gente que no te gusta haciendo un montón de actividades que no quieres hacer.


----------



## atasco (23 Abr 2022)

ten animo y no decaigas


----------



## Espronceda El Paso (23 Abr 2022)

STF dijo:


> ¿Se pierden a los amigos poco a poco si te quedas soltero sobre todo a partir de los 35-40?
> 
> Ya se que nadie quiere hablar de esto y contar sus penas pero yo fui perdiendo a los amigos y al final nadie te llama ni por tu cumpleaños. Sin ninguna pelea ni nada, solo que ellos se fueron casando y teniendo hijos y ya no tienen interés y tu tampoco les llamas porque te han hecho mil feos.
> 
> ...



Yo, por ejemplo, lo llevo bien. Voy a mí puta bola, hago y deshago a voluntad, sin dar explicaciones a nadie.

Aunque, a veces, echo de menos un poco de cariño... Pero al rato se me pasa.


----------



## superloki (23 Abr 2022)

Estar solo tiene sus ventajas y sus desventajas, pero en general yo estoy de puta madre. Ya tuve mi vida social y me quedo con los buenos momentos. Sin embargo, luego recuerdo los malos y porque me alejé de este tipo de vida y me alegro. Lo que si he notado es que cuando estás mucho tiempo sin socializar y apenas hablar, luego se hace "extraño" retomar conversaciones. También que los músculos de la garganta están algo oxidados y cuesta hablar durante mucho rato (picores y toses). Las habilidades sociales hay que practicarlas porque también se pierden. Para mantener las habilidades al día, nada mejor que irse de putas de vez en cuando...


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Abr 2022)

La soledad es la auténtica salud.


----------



## calzonazos (23 Abr 2022)

STF dijo:


> ¿Se pierden a los amigos poco a poco si te quedas soltero sobre todo a partir de los 35-40?
> 
> Ya se que nadie quiere hablar de esto y contar sus penas pero yo fui perdiendo a los amigos y al final nadie te llama ni por tu cumpleaños. Sin ninguna pelea ni nada, solo que ellos se fueron casando y teniendo hijos y ya no tienen interés y tu tampoco les llamas porque te han hecho mil feos.
> 
> ...



Y con 30 tambien de todas formas perezon los NPCs paso ya


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> ten animo y no decaigas



Ten decaigo y no ánimo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Abr 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Estar solo tiene sus ventajas y sus desventajas, pero en general yo estoy de puta madre. Ya tuve mi vida social y me quedo con los buenos momentos. Sin embargo, luego recuerdo los malos y porque me alejé de este tipo de vida y me alegro. Lo que si he notado es que cuando estás mucho tiempo sin socializar y apenas hablar, luego se hace "extraño" retomar conversaciones. También que los músculos de la garganta están algo oxidados y cuesta hablar durante mucho rato (picores y toses). Las habilidades sociales hay que practicarlas porque también se pierden. Para mantener las habilidades al día, nada mejor que irse de putas de vez en cuando...



Bueno, yo lo de hablar no, porque en mi trabajo hablo durante horas, y estoy rodeado continuamente de gente, pero fuera de él paso de socializar más, me agota para el resto del tiempo. Y como dices, por cada momento bueno que recuerdas también recuerdas otros 10 malos, por lo que al final es más negativo que positivo.


----------



## calzonazos (27 May 2022)

Ahora si putas y pajas, ya me diras tu con historias de si o si quien mete siquiera un beso a nuestras bigotudas


----------

